# iv gone off the rails, complety.



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's actually taken me 3 days to write this thread. I was gonna leave it but seeing as I don't actually have any real friends in real life I don't have anyone to talk to about this so I don't really have much choice.

as most of you know I was happily engaged, weddings booked and paid for for the 12th of march.. so in like 11 weeks time. iv been with her for almost 2 years and have a 16 week old girl together. our relationship is fantastic, she's the first person ever in my life to show me true love, she really does wholeheartedly love me, even when I'm a proper cvnt. she gives me security, safety, anything I want, and I can trust her completely 10000%, she is also banging and takes it up the back road (videos available for when I'm a gold member  ) all sounds perfect right? well this week I left her. I just told her I can't be with her anymore and I need to be single. for the past year or so iv been looking another girls.. I did very well at keeping the urges at bay, but I can't do it.. I'm a player, and I need to play. I don't want to lie to her and just be another cheating **** so I told her. there were a few other reasons too but this one is the most relevant iv come to discover. iv never seen so much devastation. the grief she is going through is pretty bad, last week she thought she was about to marry the man of her dreams who she is madly in love with and iv crushed it all in seconds. I'm ****ed with guilt.. truely ****ed. I'm on week 10 or 11 of what's meant to be a long intense cycle, iv now not been to the gym in 8 days, for the past week iv been eating maybe around 500-1000 calories per day from the odd packet of crisps and iv drunk a whole **** ton of beer. iv been going out and getting bladered by myself (no friends remember) and laying in bed puking for the times between. iv not jabbed since last week.. might just go to trt till I sort myself out, might just not do anything at all. iv already lost a fair bit of weight this week.

last night was ok though, went on a pub crawl by myself and had a huge amount of attention, birds grabbing at me and trying to twang my ****ing braces.. pulled a few birds but didn't **** any of them. I went home and had the best sex with the Mrs.. absolutely destroyed her. she's gone out tonight clubbing to cheer up, I told her to **** a few guys.. she's never been the slaggy type and has always been reserved.. think that's part of the problem actually, I love slags, that's my thing.

thismorning we had a very long conversation. I told her that I need to **** other women and that's can't suppress it anymore, and she admitted to also liking the idea of messing around and even suggested swinging! this is completely unlike her but she was deadly serious. she then said we should try having a completely open relationship, we stay together and do the normal things and bring up the kids together, but we take it in turns to go out and do whatever we want. I do love her dearly and our relationship is great.. and I'd LOVE an clen relationship, but I'm still torn because I don't wanna say yes and stay with her and then maybe I wanna be in a relationship with somebody else in a year's time.. the grass might seem greener. I'm just really scared of hurting this woman. she's amazing and deserves to be happy. I don't know what the **** to do.

does anybody here have an open relationship? is it a viable option? I'm ok with her shagging other guys, I gave one of my ex's another guy for her 18th birthday so she could get DP'd and it was fine.. and we used to have 3somes with her girl mates most weekends.. so although it might sound like I'm a shallow cvnt, I'm not, I'm just honest about the fact that I'm normally very highly sexual person.. I was before this relationship but for most of this relationship my lack of sex drive was causing all sorts of problems between us. a gram of test per week has certainly sorted that out..

I just don't know what the fook to do. I'm a ****ing wreck right now and have no motivation other than for getting gatted and hunting women. wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

how old are u mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

broch316 said:


> how old are u mate?


25 next month mate. I thought I was ready to settle down. before her I'd already done about 50 girls and countless threesomes, I thought I had it all out of myssystem. I guess I was wrong.

she is 24


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It must be bothering you more than you realize about her shagging other blokes, if you want to shag other women and she wants other men, your in the wrong relationship.

When your with the right woman you shouldn't feel these things.

If you stay with this woman it's only gonna end at some point imo, whether it's now or in two years time.


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

i need to get gold :whistling:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

If you're not happy, you're not happy - simple as that, and you're better off being honest like you have been.

However, it seems like you had a pretty amazing girl there bro - I'd be thinking long and hard about whether you truly want to walk away from that...

I know the feeling however, and a gram of test *will not* help you in this situation! LoL

The grass is not always greener my friend...

Leave the beers and get back into training, have some good workouts and some decent sleep and then try and approach things with a clear head. You have a daughter with this girl bro, that's three people you need to consider in this equation!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

never had an open relationship but ive also never heard of one working out either so not a good idea imo. your only 25 so imo go out and live your life and pump anyone u want if thats the way u feel. because if not your just gonna cheat on her anyway which isnt fair.... no point getting tied down if your not ready


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

broch316 said:


> never had an open relationship but ive also never heard of one working out either so not a good idea imo. your only 25 so imo go out and live your life and pump anyone u want if thats the way u feel. because if not your just gonna cheat on her anyway which isnt fair.... no point getting tied down if your not ready


but because of the kids we are gonna stay living together anyways matter what we do. we both want our daughter to grow up with both of us there. I couldn't miss anything.. she is amazing, I would hate myself if I missed a first word or her first step. being a part time dad is not an option for me, I couldn't do it.

its such a hard decision


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

you let one of your ex gf's get double penetrated you sick twisted c unt lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

However, it seems like you had a pretty amazing girl there bro - I'd be thinking long and hard about whether you truly want to walk away from that...

This^

One then you need in a relationship is that your girl is 100% into you.

Edit

Mattske's quote not sure how to quote it properly


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> It must be bothering you more than you realize about her shagging other blokes, if you want to shag other women and she wants other men, your in the wrong relationship.
> 
> When your with the right woman you shouldn't feel these things.
> 
> If you stay with this woman it's only gonna end at some point imo, whether it's now or in two years time.


ALL relationships fail at some point though man. well, most do atleast. I do lover her mate, I really do.. but I'm not naive in thinking I'm gonna love her forever. I don't know if I'm just bottling it or what.. I quite expect to lose her and regret it for the rest of my life, but leaving her still feels like that right thing to do. it doesn't make any sense, does it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> you let one of your ex gf's get double penetrated you sick twisted c unt lol


she let me smash all her pretty little mates, it was the least could do in return.. plus it was her bday lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

TBH at 25 you're still too immature and selfish to get settled. You diid the right thing. Play the cards well for the kiddie as long as you can mate.


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

doesnt sound good mate, hope you get through the other side


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> she let me smash all her pretty little mates, it was the least could do in return.. plus it was her bday lol


each to there own.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

gotta do what u want at the end of the day but i cant see how u can be seperated but still live together just cant see that working


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ad give some thought into how it's going to affect ya kid mate there the 1s that suffer imo,subs ya might realise summit if you think of the bairn first, plus it sounds like you actually have a decent bird, bt enough serious talk where's these vids lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> Ad give some thought into how it's going to affect ya kid mate there the 1s that suffer imo,subs ya might realise summit if you think of the bairn first, plus it sounds like you actually have a decent bird, bt enough serious talk where's these vids lol


the kids wont suffer mate that's why we are gonna stay living together, they won't know any different. we will have separate bedrooms though send I'm getting another house or flat too so I can have somewhere that I can get away too if I need it.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

thats good then bt like others have said if your looking at others maybe you just love the lass bt not the 1 yet


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> thismorning we had a very long conversation. I told her that I need to **** other women and that's can't suppress it anymore, and she admitted to also liking the idea of messing around and even suggested swinging! this is completely unlike her but she was deadly serious. she then said we should try having a completely open relationship, we stay together and do the normal things and bring up the kids together, but we take it in turns to go out and do whatever we want. I do love her dearly and our relationship is great.. and I'd LOVE an clen relationship, but I'm still torn because I don't wanna say yes and stay with her and then maybe I wanna be in a relationship with somebody else in a year's time.. the grass might seem greener. I'm just really scared of hurting this woman. she's amazing and deserves to be happy. I don't know what the **** to do.
> 
> does anybody here have an open relationship? is it a viable option? I'm ok with her shagging other guys, I gave one of my ex's another guy for her 18th birthday so she could get DP'd and it was fine.. and we used to have 3somes with her girl mates most weekends.. so although it might sound like I'm a shallow cvnt, I'm not, I'm just honest about the fact that I'm normally very highly sexual person.. I was before this relationship but for most of this relationship my lack of sex drive was causing all sorts of problems between us. a gram of test per week has certainly sorted that out..
> 
> I just don't know what the fook to do. I'm a ****ing wreck right now and have no motivation other than for getting gatted and hunting women. wtf is wrong with me?


my wife and I swing, she has a Boyfriend at times (he thinks i'm the flat mate! :lol: i stay in the spare room when he's over, and bang her in the morning when he's gone); I do other women at parties we go to etc. We've been together 5.5 years, married since last july; both enjoying life.

we'd find life boring otherwise, and we have a perfectly normal relationship (we even train together in the gym...)

if your partner and you are on the same wavelength then its great.... just have to be honest with each other.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

I get the feeling in open relationships jealousy always creeps in from one of the couple at some point. In a great relationship myself but have seen it happen to a close mate


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

she has a Boyfriend at times (he thinks i'm the flat mate! :lol: i stay in the spare room when he's over, and bang her in the morning when he's gone

i dont get how u can sit in another room while someone else in having sex with the woman u love...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My bro-in-law left my sis-in-law but wanted to keep living there for the kids, it lasted about a year, with him moving in and out twice as well.

He has recently moved out for good and with all the head messing that it done to them with seeing others they are now bitter and twisted towards each other and it's really affecting my nieces n nephews, just be careful with it mate and good luck with that.

In the long run one of you will meet someone you want to settle down with then it's bound to get ugly as one will want the other to leave, IMO you gotta put the kids first.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Like everyone said before....whatever you decide to do, always put first your little girl.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> but because of the kids we are gonna stay living together anyways matter what we do. we both want our daughter to grow up with both of us there. I couldn't miss anything.. she is amazing, I would hate myself if I missed a first word or her first step. being a part time dad is not an option for me, I couldn't do it.
> 
> its such a hard decision


Never works mate. Once you start 5haggin another bird and she starts with another bloke you will eventually break up, meet different people and move out. She sounds like she's missing you and when women are in that position they will say anything. I personally don't think she's going to sit in one night while you go out shagging birds, she'll more than likely be thinking that if you move back in she will have a second chance to try and bring you both back together.

Just remember people always think the grass is greener on the other side and it never is. Really think about what you have before you go making any rash decisions as you could live to regret it, especially as your misses sounds like a catch. Just my two cents bro


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

^^this


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I dont quite get how this can work.

When she eventually finds someobe else she wants to be with for life, how can you live there in the same house with them? Has she got to find a husband whos happy ro have you live with them?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

broch316 said:


> she has a Boyfriend at times (he thinks i'm the flat mate! :lol: i stay in the spare room when he's over, and bang her in the morning when he's gone
> 
> i dont get how u can sit in another room while someone else in having sex with the woman u love...


pretty much because he is not us

hmm don't know why but saying this kinda reminds me of


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

I feel your pain mate, im 23, good sex life, and have met some amazing women that are pretty much perfect in every way. I do have the same problem as you though, just always looking at other birds, wanting to chat them up, going out on the drink in clubs and pulling ect. Even if i met the most amazing girl who i loved im not sure i could ever be with them...And thats a really difficult concept to get your hear around unless you feel it.

Your situation is much worse as you have a kid, I understand you are totaly split down the middle. Do you choose a life with an amazing women with all the securtity and care she offers, and have a normal family life - or do you 'break free' and be happy playing the field sha55ing different women? Then i bet you think of the future, getting older ect, do you really want to be single then?

personally, i can get attached pretty fast to a woman, and dont want any other men near them. but then all i want to do is go out playing on the weekend, hard when you meet an amazing woman but deep down i know it cant go any further, id probably either cheat, or do what you've done.

sorry i have no advice! good luck.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

You are my hero, please tell me what your secret is..


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Aint got any advice mate but i hope you get it all sorted one way or another !


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah hope you sort things out man! Have a good long think about things coz it sounded like a really strong/good relationship to be in as I started reading but on the other hand make sure your happy your the one who lives your life no one else


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

She is desperate to keep you, she will say anything to make you stay, if you don't want to stay....move out and have 50/50 access. By staying there you are leading her on, letting her *hope* that it will sort itself out. Its been 16 weeks since she gave birth....her hormones are already all over the place(it takes a long time for them to settle after birth, regardless of what she portrays) and the man she loves suddenly hits her with this?

You either want to be there or you don't, if you don't, then stop making things harder for everyone, including your wee one. Regardless fo what the intentions are by living together, the wee one WILL know, pick up on stuff...and resent you both for it. further, it will stop you both moving on with your lives....and that also will affect the wee one.

Let me tell you, the grass is seldom greener....usually it just looks it and by the time you realise its too late.

I would think VERY carefully before your next move, test fuelled or not, you need to think with your head on your shoulders rather than the head in your pants. Good luck, i really wish the best for all involved, what a horrible situ to be in.

Ps, open relationship isn't the same as swinging, swinging is sex only, love is for your partner alone, open is being allowed to build relationships with others. How would you feel if she LOVED someone else? Would you be willing to step back as she now wanted to get into a serious relationship with someone else?....goodbye open relationship, hello to you realising what you lost and it being too late to do anything about it, and also...hello to the bitterness between you both.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Seems to me that the life you want is going to inevitably alter your situation with your daughter eventually. People always move on and with a break up it typically means part time dad if you're lucky. And i know.

For me it's a no brainer. As Ser says above think with your head not what's in your pants.

I'd put being able to see my daughter every day above any women never mind random [email protected] Especially when you're with someone that's clearly special. But i know it's not that simple for a lot of guys.

But you gotta do what makes you happy mate and what causes the least harm to those that matter.

Good luck.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

when me and Bri split, all i insisted on was equal time with the kids....at one point he suggested week about...couldn't do that, couldn't not see them for a whole week! When Fin was just a baby, Brians mam and dad took Lauren to Spain for a week, i was beside myself on day two! My suggestion was fours days one week, three the next, at that it was painful but at least managable. Luckily we managed to sort things out so we both benefit from seeing them every day, waking up with them and kissing them good night.

Its something to think about mate, cause all your posts have been talking about is your own sexual needs....i know you are on heavy test....but really? you are willing to put [email protected] and looking at a lasses in a skirt in front of seeing your own bairns?

IF you ain't happy, move on, but at least have the decency to allow your ex mrs to move on, if you don't you are a complete [email protected] and your kids will see it when they are old enough to understand.

Don't mean to offend, if you ARE offended then i apologise for offending you, but not for speaking the truth. Take your winky out of the equation and think with a clear head, then stick to your decision and let everyone move on in the future, yourself included.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some very good advice from Ser.

You need to sort out exactly why you want other women. Is it because you like the chase & conquest, sex with others or coz your gf bores you?

It's about priorities, she sounds like a truly lovely woman, & she seems desparate to keep you so much that she would let you sh ag others.

Do you not feel wanted or loved deep down, & going after other women 'makes' you feel wanted?

Perhaps part of you doesn't want or think you deserve to be happy?

You are giving up alot, the love of a good woman & the chance to build a life as a family. Nobody said life is easy.

Look after yourself & keep well. Leave the drink & reccys alone they won't help. Wear a condom.

Maybe some of the Q's I've put, you might just dismiss them but we all have deep hidden fears.

I really hope that you all get through this. Keep talking about how you feel, I know that there are a few of us on here that will offer good advice.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Read the OP and my advice is to get off the gear immediatly if not sooner.

Trust me on this most of the stupid things l have done in my life where relationships are concerned were down to being on gear.

It takes over your libido which in turn takes over your brain which in turn makes you make bad decisions.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Read the OP and my advice is to get off the gear immediatly if not sooner.
> 
> Trust me on this most of the stupid things l have done in my life where relationships are concerned were down to being on gear.
> 
> It takes over your libido which in turn takes over your brain which in turn makes you make bad decisions.


^ This, get off the gear and beer and see where your heads at in a few weeks.

Don't screw your life up over fear!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> Read the OP and my advice is to get off the gear immediatly if not sooner.
> 
> Trust me on this most of the stupid things l have done in my life where relationships are concerned were down to being on gear.
> 
> It takes over your libido which in turn takes over your brain which in turn makes you make bad decisions.


but I felt the same when off cycle.. iv been unhappily suppressing it for a while, the gear has probably given me the strength to finally be honest with her about it.. but yeah I might just drop to trt for a while.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> but I felt the same when off cycle.. iv been unhappily suppressing it for a while, the gear has probably given me the strength to finally be honest with her about it.. but yeah I might just drop to trt for a while.


How long were you " off " for tho ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What is the main 'problem' or issue, if you had to say just one what would it be?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I think @Ser pretty much nailed what I was thinking..

But to add, my ex (mother of my son) parent's live the life your describing, there's not together, he has his own flat but 90% of his time is spent at hers "for the kids" etc, to be honest its bs, doenst work at all, it's strained, and to be blunt, weird.

He's treating her like a door mat and shes a mug for letting him.

My ex has siblings younger and older who have different mothers to her yet his whole life is still centered around her mum. Everyone argues and is unhappy as theres no real barriers no one can rely on anyone.

Its a bitter twisted mess that leavers the women and the kids unable to move on and live in hope that things will sort them selfs out.

Don't go there mate, stick with her and make things work, or leave and do your best to look after your daughter the best you can, a half way house wont help anyone in the long term.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Honestly, i wish i found a girl that youve got but i kind of understand as my old mates are like you...

Honesty is key


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Your a legend bro... Nuff said.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Read the OP and my advice is to get off the gear immediatly if not sooner.
> 
> Trust me on this most of the stupid things l have done in my life where relationships are concerned were down to being on gear.
> 
> It takes over your libido which in turn takes over your brain which in turn makes you make bad decisions.


Take this post into account over anything else you read here. I know because i have done what you have done too.

I felt exactly how u do a few months ago, i was on high doses of gear, still am but about to come off for a bit.

I split with my girl of 5 years to shag a few other birds. Fun at the time but once i got home i kept thinking what am i doing.

I put it down to gear taking over my brain as milky says. You rationalise everything around sex when on gear. This is where responsibility comes in, that said its not easy!

I managed to get my girl back and love her now more than ever once i realised what i could have lost just to shag a few birds.

Have a good think about it and as i said milkys post above really puts it into perspective what gear does to your head.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just read the OP, it seems a shock that you came out with that since i remember you saying you don't have sex and can't eveb be ar5ed too, was that you mate? Even if it was you did also say in the OP that a gram of test has sorted that right out and you are horny again... so that kind of explains it, but think about it this way.... the reason you are lusting after every ass you see may actually be the gram of test! What happens when you come off and are single and don't have your child in your arms and your Mrs by your side and no longer even want slags, and you just want your Mrs back but she thinks you are a ruthless player who only wants new pussy and can never trust you?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ser has summed this up perfectly.Id like to add though, that I admire your honesty.Most men would have just carried on with the wedding, and then Lived a lie, which eventually turns to hate and resentment.I can tell you one thing.When the desire to chase "skirt" deminishes(it will) You dont want to have to look back with regret.Im there and it aint a good place to be.Golden rule.The kid comes first.


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

Skinny Guy said:


> You are my hero, please tell me what your secret is..


1 gram of test per week, his impotent without it lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> What is the main 'problem' or issue, if you had to say just one what would it be?


the main issue is that I need other women, it sounds terrible.. but I cannot possibly just have sex with 1 woman for the rest of my life. it doesn't matter how much I love them. we just sat down and discussed all this. we have agreed to try swinging, and having 3somes and stuff, she's even gone online and found some local sex party type things.. she's well up for it, and I have agreed. so we are back together now, but have no sexual boundaries. I'm really hoping this solves everything, if it doesn't then atleast we can say we tried. I know I'm not gonna meet anybody that can compare to her, I llove her to bits and don't want to lose what we have.

@Milky about 10 weeks between just 2 ****y little oral only cycles. only been on test for 10 weeks. now that things are ok between us iv decided to stay on and get back to the gym. and I'm looking forward to abusing the **** out of my mega high libido. lol. brb off to buy lube and condoms.

thanks for everybody's input.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

10 weeks is fu*k all mate tie for you to get your head straight.

I know if l had a fantastic women and a small child no amount of gear would come between us, your call tho.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Just read the OP, it seems a shock that you came out with that since i remember you saying you don't have sex and can't eveb be ar5ed too, was that you mate? Even if it was you did also say in the OP that a gram of test has sorted that right out and you are horny again... so that kind of explains it, but think about it this way.... the reason you are lusting after every ass you see may actually be the gram of test! What happens when you come off and are single and don't have your child in your arms and your Mrs by your side and no longer even want slags, and you just want your Mrs back but she thinks you are a ruthless player who only wants new pussy and can never trust you?


yeah that was me mate. I think what I did was put like a mental block on the whole of my sexual appetite so that I didn't cheat on her. that's the only way I can explain it. also I think that I have lower test than I used to.. I showed signs of that.. and test has indeed made me feel so much better.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> 10 weeks is fu*k all mate tie for you to get your head straight.
> 
> I know if l had a fantastic women and a small child no amount of gear would come between us, your call tho.


it's not the gear coming between us mate, i felt like this before. iv always been very premiscous by suppressing it I became very unhappy. the gear just made it harder to suppress. everything is ok now though I think. time will tell


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a hypothetical question.

What would you choose if push came to shove...

Seeing and bringing up your child every day

or sleeping with different women all the time?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> yeah that was me mate. I think what I did was put like a mental block on the whole of my sexual appetite so that I didn't cheat on her. that's the only way I can explain it. also I think that I have lower test than I used to.. I showed signs of that.. and test has indeed made me feel so much better.


Well it seems that you may of resolved your relationship "somewhat", your mrs seems like a gooden and if you were a good mate and had asked advice over this before you'd split, i'd of recommended escorts / hookers... it's not quite as bad as cheating, because after all you don't even know their real name, and it's not like you met her at work and built up an insane lust for them and then feelings developed... you just empty your sack in to a girl and walk out £50 lighter... many a married man round my way subdues their urges with this place:

www.sandys.co.uk

I hate to be the 1st to say it, but the path you have chosen may create a lot of issues, but i wish you all the best


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I'm glad that the three of you are back together. My advice..have a loving Christmas, & concentrate on your family.

And listen to milky.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> 10 weeks is fu*k all mate tie for you to get your head straight.
> 
> I know if l had a fantastic women and a small child no amount of gear would come between us, your call tho.


Whether it is test or its just high sexual appetite i x2 this ^

Having my way with randomers for 30mins a time to satisty my urges or the certainty that i'll always be around my kid. Easy choice!

Unfortunately it seems to take break up and being in this position for some to realise how sh1t it is. I'm in it through no real fault of my own. Couldnt imagine choosing for it to be that way.


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

Holy chit raptor, that place looks like heaven! :thumb: Need one abit further south haha


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Covallstar said:


> Your a legend bro... Nuff said.


Your a dick bro..... Nuff said! Init!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I have a hypothetical question.
> 
> What would you choose if push came to shove...
> 
> ...


it's not as simple as that mate. I would die for my daughter, but I also know she would grow up just fine with is separated just like most other kids. I'd still be there for her and love her and do all that I can for her. that is far better than putting her in an environment that's rife with lies and unhappiness. I can't spend th next 18 years in a relationship that isn't working for me, matter how much I love my daughter. but as iv said we are resolving the issue and have made a decision that we are both happy with which is the most important thing for our family.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

From all you've said I can't see it working out.

Although easier said than done, try and make an amicable, clean break. It'll be the best thing in the long run, especially for your daughter.

You never know, as you (both) mature we may realise you want to settle down again together and be what could be classed as a "normal" family, but for time being with what you're planning all I can see is problems.

Whatever you do, good luck. IMO you're a better person than many for actually airing your problems rather than cheating behind her back, letting it wrack you with guilt, then generally being unhappy and everyone's home life suffering because of it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> ALL relationships fail at some point though man. well,* most do atleast*. I do lover her mate, I really do.. but I'm not naive in thinking I'm gonna love her forever. I don't know if I'm just bottling it or what.*. I quite expect to lose her and regret it for the rest of my life, but leaving her still feels like that right thing to do. it doesn't make any sense, does it*.


I don't agree with your first comment but that's just from my experience.

Anyway, a lot of people bail on relationships when they fear losing the person they love. I'm not saying this is what's happening with you, but it's really very common. Most people I know, including myself, have done a runner (or tried) when they get scared of having so much to lose. During the first year of my current relationship, I was just convinced that at some point I'd lose him, and so to save myself the grief I tried to end things before that could happen. Giving in to a loving relationship that can offer you so much is a risk,...you risk the pain if it ends.

Anyway, that's just one theory. Another is that although the girl is amazing, she might just not be right for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

You love someone yet you don't mind her being with other people , and vice versa ?

Sorry, that's always going to end up going down the swanny.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> it's not the gear coming between us mate, i felt like this before. iv always been very premiscous by suppressing it I became very unhappy. the gear just made it harder to suppress. everything is ok now though I think. time will tell


Well with all due respect then mate you shouldnt be having kids with people .


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> it's not as simple as that mate. I would die for my daughter, but I also know she would grow up just fine with is separated just like most other kids. I'd still be there for her and love her and do all that I can for her. that is far better than putting her in an environment that's rife with lies and unhappiness. I can't spend th next 18 years in a relationship that isn't working for me, matter how much I love my daughter. but as iv said we are resolving the issue and have made a decision that we are both happy with which is the most important thing for our family.


I didn mean any offense mate. I hope it works out. We are all different. Just perssnally makes me sad that the thing that dictates someones happiness in life come from their pants to the point where it has potential to lessen their relationship with their child. Spending as much time with my daughter as i can IS what makes me happy. I would go without sex for the rest of my life to have her in my life everyday. Part time doesnt come close but compared to some im lucky.

You may think youll always be there but if it doesnt work out you cant control your missus future path in life.


----------



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

Is the reason why u ain't got no mates because ur a c'unt cz that's what you sound like


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Allyb said:


> Is the reason why u ain't got no mates because ur a c'unt cz that's what you sound like


Shruup you nump.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Allyb said:


> Is the reason why u ain't got no mates because ur a c'unt cz that's what you sound like


The only person who sounds like a cnut is you


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Your a dick bro..... Nuff said! Init!


You have a photo of yourself covered in oil trying to show your non existent abs, who's the dick?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Covallstar said:


> You have a photo of yourself covered in oil trying to show your non existent abs, who's the dick?


Oh the irony, coming from the avatar-less warrior


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Covallstar said:


> You have a photo of yourself covered in oil trying to show your non existent abs, who's the dick?


You can shruup as well, nump #2.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Covallstar said:


> Your a legend bro... Nuff said.


Can l ask why you feel he is a " legend " in your opinion ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

I wish Harry Hill was here.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

getting proper tasty in here now:w00t:


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Can l ask why you feel he is a " legend " in your opinion ?


He's been making the most of his life and enjoying himself. Sure he has got himself caught up with women/children but it's a mistake easily made. Just my opinion, life's too short to live sheltered


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Dux said:


> Oh the irony, coming from the avatar-less warrior


I have no problem putting an avatar up, show me how you do it on an iphone and ill do it now.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ser said:


> when me and Bri split, all i insisted on was equal time with the kids....at one point he suggested week about...couldn't do that, couldn't not see them for a whole week! When Fin was just a baby, Brians mam and dad took Lauren to Spain for a week, i was beside myself on day two! My suggestion was fours days one week, three the next, at that it was painful but at least managable. Luckily we managed to sort things out so we both benefit from seeing them every day, waking up with them and kissing them good night.
> 
> *Its something to think about mate, cause all your posts have been talking about is your own sexual needs....i know you are on heavy test....but really? you are willing to put [email protected] and looking at a lasses in a skirt in front of seeing your own bairns?*
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Covallstar said:


> He's been making the most of his life and enjoying himself. Sure he has got himself caught up with women/children but it's a mistake easily made. Just my opinion, life's too short to live sheltered


Ok.

Clearly we have a different idea of what a " legend " is.

Me personaly. l wouldnt call putting the needs of your dick before your little baby " legendary " but hey what do l know.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Covallstar said:


> I have no problem putting an avatar up, show me how you do it on an iphone and ill do it now.


Why should you be shown, you're big enough to make daft comments but now you want you're hand holding.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

The grass isn't always greener on the other side mate, I think you will regret this if you let it go on any longer!

Phone the mrs, tell her you want her back, give it a real go and bring your kid up together, and IF in 6 months you feel the same then end it.

Spend some time together as a family, it will make you see what's really important, everybody looks at other girls/guys it's human nature

My kids are the best thing that's ever happened to me & Lou, it's a struggle but what in life is easy?

Give it a go son, you won't regret it!

And don't listen to the usual sh!t from the 'smash her back door in' crowd as most of them ain't got it in them, to get it out!


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Ok.
> 
> Clearly we have a different idea of what a " legend " is.
> 
> Me personaly. l wouldnt call putting the needs of your dick before your little baby " legendary " but hey what do l know.


Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm sure he hasn't put it before his child, he's put it before his partner? I have been in the same situation myself and done similar things but it doesn't mean your not putting your child first just that your having trouble with the child's mum.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I ruined a good relationship once coz I wanted to [email protected] someone else. Yup it was good having new sex.

But to this day, 20 years on, I still have regrets.

Another bloke could come along, whisk you gf away fall in love etc. You get mad, don't see your gf & child for a long time.

Then the bloke adopts your child. It's a simplified example I know, but it does happen.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Covallstar said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm sure he hasn't put it before his child, he's put it before his partner? I have been in the same situation myself and done similar things but it doesn't mean your not putting your child first just that your having trouble with the child's mum.


Yes you are wrong.

He wants to leave his GF of 2 yrs AND his 16 week old baby so he can shag about, if you read the OP.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yes you are wrong.
> 
> He wants to leave his GF of 2 yrs AND his 16 week old baby so he can shag about, if you read the OP.


I'm sure he has said he's still going to see and love his child though?

EDIT:

The point I'm trying to get across is that it's not always the best idea to stay with a child's mother, dependant on how your relationship is. His seems like it's not working, if you bring a baby into a bad relationship it will take its toll on the child. My opinion again lol Not arguing with you milky just getting my point across.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Covallstar said:


> I'm sure he has said he's still going to see and love his child though?


Ohh rite, didnt realise.

Sorry let me re phrase it then.

He will let his dick get in the way of being a full time dad then.

Bottom line is, his Mrs is in his own words fantastic and he has a new born baby and he wants to fu*k off and leave them BOTH because his DICK is ruling his head.

NOW was his Mrs a tw*t etc and he had tried to make it work then fair enough buy thats not the case at all.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Covallstar said:


> He's been making the most of his life and enjoying himself. Sure he has got himself caught up with women/children but it's a mistake easily made. Just my opinion, life's too short to live sheltered


'Enjoying' yourself though shouldn't be at the expense of other peoples' happiness


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I was in a similar situation with similar feelings and got rid of my misses. I never regreted anything so much and took me a year to win her back.

I thought the same that she wasn't wild enough and that I still wanted to play around but be warned the grass is not greener on the other side mate.

A good misses who you can trust 100% ain't that easy to find and is worth more than any easy sl4g.

But that's enough serious posting from me for 1 day 

In 1 month there will be a thread on here "I've fvcked up and she won't take me back blah blah etc etc"


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I ruined a good relationship once coz I wanted to [email protected] someone else. Yup it was good having new sex.
> 
> But to this day, 20 years on, I still have regrets.
> 
> ...


I dont think this is simplified at all mate. I think youre spot on.It happens very often and very often theres resebtment as well which leads to a big impact on the fathers relationship with the child.

Inevitably the child grows up with some other guy in his/her life more than the dad. Yeah he's not the dad but it isnt something i personally find easy to deal withlet alone choose to let happen.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Ohh rite, didnt realise.
> 
> Sorry let me re phrase it then.
> 
> ...


Yes that is true, but I wouldn't blame it all on the gear although it may not be helping the situation. Some relationships just don't work regardless of how nice somebody is, how much gear etc etc

End of the day the poor guy ain't happy and I'm just tryin to make him feel good.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Covallstar said:


> Yes that is true, but I wouldn't blame it all on the gear although it may not be helping the situation. Some relationships just don't work regardless of how nice somebody is, how much gear etc etc
> 
> End of the day the poor guy ain't happy and I'm just tryin to make him feel good.


I speak from personal experience here mate and gear has a hell of a lot to blame in this, trust me.

It will CONVINCE you that you want more / different things when really you have everything you want.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Katy said:


> 'Enjoying' yourself though shouldn't be at the expense of other peoples' happiness


I know Katy an in an ideal world people would put other people's happiness before their own, but the world is not ideal and 9 times out of 10 people put number 1 first.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> I speak from personal experience here mate and gear has a hell of a lot to blame in this, trust me.
> 
> It will CONVINCE you that you want more / different things when really you have everything you want.


Fair enough mate. I also speak from personal experience because I have been through what he's going through and I split with my baby's mother and although I was on the gear when I split I still think it was for the best as I wasn't happy and putting my daughter first I didn't want to bring her into a family where mummy and daddy don't love each other or are unhappy. Is that not understandable? :beer:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Covallstar said:


> I'm sure he has said he's still going to see and love his child though?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The point I'm trying to get across is that it's not always the best idea to stay with a child's mother, dependant on how your relationship is. His seems like it's not working, if you bring a baby into a bad relationship it will take its toll on the child. My opinion again lol Not arguing with you milky just getting my point across.


Well i think the point is why bring a baby into the rrlationship in the first place then mate. Said himself that thisis how hes always felt.

As the quote goes, any man can be a father but it takes something special to be a dad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Covallstar said:


> Fair enough mate. I also speak from personal experience because I have been through what he's going through and I split with my baby's mother and although I was on the gear when I split I still think it was for the best as I wasn't happy and putting my daughter first I didn't want to bring her into a family where mummy and daddy don't love each other or are unhappy. Is that not understandable? :beer:


i left a woman when my son was 9 months old mate because she was a total ku*t and that is understandable but this isnt the case with the OP.

That is my point.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

He can be a father and a dad still though pal, he's just unhappy with the mother. A lot of people have a baby to try and save a relationship and usually it does backfire, not suggesting this is the case but you know what I'm getting at...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, where do I start. Fckin grow up, you have a little baby girl, she comes before you do, your missus sounds great too.

You sound a selfish, immature young man and will come to regret these actions.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Covallstar said:


> I know Katy an in an ideal world people would put other people's happiness before their own, but the world is not ideal and 9 times out of 10 people put number 1 first.


people that put no 1 first never find happiness in life, they end up being rejected by everybody they know, but because they are so self centered they can't understand why and then blame everybody else, and so it goes on.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> i left a woman when my son was 9 months old mate because she was a total ku*t and that is understandable but this isnt the case with the OP.
> 
> That is my point.


Yes but my point it that it doesn't matter how nice somebody is or how great you are set up, if your not happy in yourself you are setting yourself up for disappointment and unhappiness.. This is some deep stuff right here at UKM


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> I speak from personal experience here mate and gear has a hell of a lot to blame in this, trust me.
> 
> It will CONVINCE you that you want more / different things when really you have everything you want.


This I agree with, I think you need to realise that any silly thoughts when your using is just the gear making you have them.

I am quite huffy if my mrs doesn't want to have sex with me when I am on gear and it does play on your mind, but remember that it's just the hormones and you won't let it fvck you up in the head

What's gonna happen when you come off the test OP? 1 of 2 things

1. You will be fine and just carry on

2. You will be all over the place when your hormones sort them self out, the feeling of dread and guilt will consume you, and just when you might need your mrs to be there to lean on. BANG you realise you've been a cvnt and it's been the hormones all along

My money's on number 2!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Covallstar said:


> He can be a father and a dad still though pal, he's just unhappy with the mother. A lot of people have a baby to try and save a relationship and usually it does backfire, not suggesting this is the case but you know what I'm getting at...


Well im part time and im a dad but let me tell you buddy it doesnt feel good and im one of the lucky ones who gets a day and phone calls. He's not going to get much sympathy from the guys who want to see their children and have difficulty after bringing a baby into the world then going part time on it because his c0ck takes top priority. Just dont do it in the first place if you feel this way.

Bringing a baby in to save a relationship is just plain fvckin stupid and irresponsible.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Well im part time and im a dad but let me tell you buddy it doesnt feel good and im one of the lucky ones who gets a day and phone calls. He's not going to get much sympathy from the guys who want to see their children and have difficulty after bringing a baby into the world then going part time on it because his c0ck takes top priority. Just dont do it in the first place if you feel this way.
> 
> Bringing a baby in to save a relationship is just plain fvckin stupid and irresponsible.


I am also a part time dad. I don't see my daughter and haven't for 3 months. But if a woman is willing to stop you seeing your child/stop your child seeing their dad then she's a fckin idiot anyway...

I am currently taking my ex through court, my solicitor has guaranteed me a contact order within 3 months.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I'm like you

Relationships are not for me, I've never had it as perfect as you as they're either nympho slags with no personality or amazing birds with no sex drive but can't see myself settling down any time soon

Grass is always greener

Just jab more test and pound more slags, you'll get bored eventually, if not then where's the problem?

Don't drink till you've sorted your head out either

How much test are you on?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't care about this guy or his feelings. I do care about the baby girl though. I had an absent father and it still fcks me up now, and especially my younger brothers..............

That is why I will not make those same mistakes. I hope this guy doesn't make the same mistakes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I think I'm like you
> 
> Relationships are not for me, I've never had it as perfect as you as they're either nympho slags with no personality or amazing birds with no sex drive but can't see myself settling down any time soon
> 
> ...


He has a fckin baby daughter, that is a game changer.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Covallstar said:


> I am also a part time dad. I don't see my daughter and haven't for 3 months. But if a woman is willing to stop you seeing your child/stop your child seeing their dad then she's a fckin idiot anyway...
> 
> I am currently taking my ex through court, my solicitor has guaranteed me a contact order within 3 months.


Yeah but this woman isnt an idiot according to the op so he's went and had a kid with her knowingly while hes not happy.

If this new plan doesnt work which i suspect it wont and she moves on meets someone else, fvcks off miles away with his kid and nee man then i dont have sympathy.

Im sorry to hear aboit your situation btw. Not a nice one.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

It sounds like it was the thought of the engagement/wedding/marriage that scared the crap out of you, then you realised it meant 'trust' and 'commitment' which isn't what your all about.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bulk1 said:


> It sounds like it was the thought of the engagement/wedding/marriage that scared the crap out of you, then you realised it meant 'trust' and 'commitment' which isn't what your all about.


A baby daughter is the biggest commitment you can make, a wedding ring means fck all in comparison.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Covallstar said:


> You have a photo of yourself covered in oil trying to show your non existent abs, who's the dick?


I've got out the shower in a towel with NO oil, showing my abs, I'm 19stone, get to my condition and weight and then call me a dick. Who's the dick with no pic up you ******! Guys saying he's having a breakdown and wants help and you calling him a legend, show what kind of scum bag you are 'bro'


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Covallstar said:


> I know Katy an in an ideal world people would put other people's happiness before their own, but the world is not ideal and 9 times out of 10 people put number 1 first.


Well 9 out 10 I'm not sure is accurate, a few of us on here really do know about the world not being ideal.

However, I think the OP has a difficult view on sex, according to some posts. But now, after having been 'on the test' is rampant.

He's a good man, & I don't want to see him chuck it all away for a few shags.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> He has a fckin baby daughter, that is a game changer.


Not necessarily, it's just morally the right thing to do.. If he stays with her even though he doesn't want to for the sake of the daughter then how long will it last? Could last forever, could last for a few months before temptation gets the better of him and he cheats, then his mrs. hates him and potentially won't let him see his baby

I'd just jab more test and pound more slags, but I'm probably the worst person to come to for relationship advice :lol:

Probably going to leave this thread now! Good luck mate hope it all works out for you


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> A baby daughter is the biggest commitment you can make, a wedding ring means fck all in comparison.


I agree.. but that's what I'm saying, its most likely he didn't want to marry her.. it was only the fact he had a little baby that he decided that was the right thing to do.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not necessarily, it's just morally the right thing to do.. If he stays with her even though he doesn't want to for the sake of the daughter then how long will it last? Could last forever, could last for a few months before temptation gets the better of him and he cheats, then his mrs. hates him and potentially won't let him see his baby
> 
> I'd just jab more test and pound more slags, but I'm probably the worst person to come to for relationship advice :lol:
> 
> Probably going to leave this thread now! Good luck mate hope it all works out for you


You are a young lad with no kids mate, you have no experience of this kind of sh1te.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> You are a young lad with no kids mate, you have no experience of this kind of sh1te.


Agreed.

People who don't have kids shouldn't really be egging him on to go around pounding other birds.

The op hasn't come on here saying he's happy and a new man because he's left his mrs, the title of the thread is "gone off the rails, completely" so in his own mind he knows he is Fcuking it up.

As he said, he has no mates so he's come on here, if he had mates who he was close to, knew his mrs n kid, they would all 100% be telling him to not do it and get his Fcuking act straight.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> if you want to shag other women and she wants other men, your in the wrong relationship.
> 
> When your with the right woman you shouldn't feel these things.


Sorry but this is bullsh1t, 100's of people have an open / swinging relationships and live very happy lives with their partners.

Op Mate if you both up for it, give it a try. If it doesn't work out then at least you have been honest and gave it a good go.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

On second thoughts it's probably best giving it a few years with the mrs. to see how it goes, could just be the steroid abuse phucking with your head! If all else fails at least you got a few good years of back road sex with a hottie


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not necessarily, it's just morally the right thing to do.. If he stays with her even though he doesn't want to for the sake of the daughter then how long will it last? Could last forever, could last for a few months before temptation gets the better of him and he cheats, then his mrs. hates him and potentially won't let him see his baby
> 
> I'd just jab more test and pound more slags, but I'm probably the worst person to come to for relationship advice :lol:
> 
> Probably going to leave this thread now! Good luck mate hope it all works out for you


You're also a scrawny knob who can't inject properly so I doubt you'd inject more test and our 'pounding slags' is different to your 'pounding slags as you like to beat your girls up. Your input and 'likes' on this thread show how imature and stupid you actually are.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> You're also a scrawny knob who can't inject properly so I doubt you'd inject more test and our 'pounding slags' is different to your 'pounding slags as you like to beat your girls up. Your input and 'likes' on this thread show how imature and stupid you actually are.


You also get emotional over the internet, calm down.. get the oil out and take a few more pictures it might cheer you up :lol:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

good luck mate with what ever you decide.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You should have thought about all this before having a kid and potentially ruining their life with your antics.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> You're also a scrawny knob who can't inject properly so I doubt you'd inject more test and our 'pounding slags' is different to your 'pounding slags as you like to beat your girls up. Your input and 'likes' on this thread show how imature and stupid you actually are.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Sorry but this is bullsh1t, 100's of people have an open / swinging relationships and live very happy lives with their partners.
> 
> Op Mate if you both up for it, give it a try. If it doesn't work out then at least you have been honest and gave it a good go.


I agree it works for a lot of people, it also fu*ks a lot of people up.

Thing is tho, and this is just my opinion, l would put money ths girl is only agreeing to this to sae the relationship.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> I agree it works for a lot of people, it also fu*ks a lot of people up.
> 
> Thing is tho, and this is just my opinion*, l would put money ths girl is only agreeing to this to sae the relationship*.


Definitely, had a girl go as far as pretend that she was ok with me sleeping with other birds just so I'd stay with her

Could be the fact that she loves you so much what is putting you off her?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Milky said:


> I agree it works for a lot of people, it also fu*ks a lot of people up.
> 
> Thing is tho, and this is just my opinion, l would put money ths girl is only agreeing to this to sae the relationship.


Agree, she will try it and then end up in a right state, even more messed up as she's not doing it for the right reasons.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Milky said:


> I agree it works for a lot of people, it also fu*ks a lot of people up.
> 
> Thing is tho, and this is just my opinion, l would put money ths girl is only agreeing to this to sae the relationship.


I agree with this^ She is 16 weeks after giviing birth, hormones all over the place, probably WAS on top of the owrld thinking about their first xmas with baby, getting married etc...and then a few days before xmas he comes in, says he wants to leave her, cancel wedding...cause he doesn't want to only [email protected] her for his remaining days....smashed all her dreams in one go, then offers her hope that by agreeing to swinging it could work...of course she is gonna agree cause she doesn't want to lose him/the family unit. This is all going to go so very, very wrong.

If they had talked about swinging when things were good, just because they both wanted to do it, then fair enough. Recipe for diaster if you ask me


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> You're also a scrawny knob who can't inject properly so I doubt you'd inject more test and our 'pounding slags' is different to your 'pounding slags as you like to beat your girls up. Your input and 'likes' on this thread show how imature and stupid you actually are.


Looking at your photo it looks like your the one who needs to learn how to inject properly pal haha


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Sorry but this is bullsh1t, 100's of people have an open / swinging relationships and live very happy lives with their partners.
> 
> Op Mate if you both up for it, give it a try. If it doesn't work out then at least you have been honest and gave it a good go.


It's far from bull**** mate, my post applies to 99% of the people out there.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Covallstar said:


> I am also a part time dad. I don't see my daughter and haven't for 3 months. But if a woman is willing to stop you seeing your child/stop your child seeing their dad then she's a fckin idiot anyway...
> 
> I am currently taking my ex through court, my solicitor has guaranteed me a contact order within 3 months.


Hope you get this sorted mate genuinely mean that I think it's horrid when a mother refuses the dad access to a kid there's lots of dads who would take nothin to do with it but for the likes of you who want to see your daughter etc and are being denied the right to its discgracefull I could understand if you wer a raging alcoholic or a smack head but I highly doubt you are lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

> Hope you get this sorted mate genuinely mean that I think it's horrid when a mother refuses the dad access to a kid there's lots of dads who would take nothin to do with it but for the likes of you who want to see your daughter etc and are being denied the right to its discgracefull I could understand if you wer a raging alcoholic or a smack head but I highly doubt you are lol


Agreed mate, my Brother is a superb father to his daughter, he is a proper family man but his ex mrs. who cheated on him with one of his best friends who he grew up with, while engaged to him and looking after his baby, is screwing him over big time.. He only gets to see her every other weekend, and when she wants to go out and get drunk

Similar is happening to my Mums fella

Safe to say it'll be a minimum of 5 years in a relationship before I think about having kids!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Well it seems that you may of resolved your relationship "somewhat", your mrs seems like a gooden and if you were a good mate and had asked advice over this before you'd split, i'd of recommended escorts / hookers... it's not quite as bad as cheating, because after all you don't even know their real name, and it's not like you met her at work and built up an insane lust for them and then feelings developed... you just empty your sack in to a girl and walk out £50 lighter... many a married man round my way subdues their urges with this place:
> 
> www.sandys.co.uk
> 
> I hate to be the 1st to say it, but the path you have chosen may create a lot of issues, but i wish you all the best


You on commission from here Rap? Always see you mention it lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Covallstar said:


> Looking at your photo it looks like your the one who needs to learn how to inject properly pal haha


 get a pic up big man?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> get a pic up big man?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> View attachment 104995


www.spotinjections.com


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Not having a go @IGotTekkers............but that poor lass must be going through hell..!!!!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> www.spotinjections.com




Could do with a bit more oil in this one pal


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Agreed mate, my Brother is a superb father to his daughter, he is a proper family man but his ex mrs. who cheated on him with one of his best friends who he grew up with, while engaged to him and looking after his baby, is screwing him over big time.. He only gets to see her every other weekend, and when she wants to go out and get drunk
> 
> Similar is happening to my Mums fella
> 
> Safe to say it'll be a minimum of 5 years in a relationship before I think about having kids!


Yeah it really gets me angry! My mum and dad splt when I was like 5 and I've always been able to see him whenever I want and that has been a major part to me!

Yeah Defo or else make sure the woman you have them with will be decent If anythin was to happen


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Well, where do I start. Fckin grow up, you have a little baby girl, she comes before you do, your missus sounds great too.
> 
> You sound a selfish, immature young man and will come to regret these actions.


Couldnt agree more!!

You have had some sound advice from from the likes of ser, milky, huntingground etc, people with experience on all the matters you have mentioned, nothing more can be added so you have to make your own decisions now but i have to say your partner sounds a bit too good for you, hopefully you will come to your senses and realise life is not all about you, infact in your family you come last, thats the way it should be, i dont have children but i still put my Victorias needs before mine and because of that she loves me more, thats the great thing about a proper woman and its something you wont get from some ol dog!

You say you have no friends? you do its ya mrs, leave her and you will really have no one!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> View attachment 104996
> 
> 
> Could do with a bit more oil in this one pal


http://t.qkme.me/36ckdh.jpg


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Couldnt agree more!!
> 
> You have had some sound advice from from the likes of ser, milky, huntingground etc, people with experience on all the matters you have mentioned, nothing more can be added so you have to make your own decisions now but i have to say your partner sounds a bit too good for you, hopefully you will come to your senses and realise life is not all about you, infact in your family you come last, thats the way it should be, i dont have children but i still put my Victorias needs before mine and because of that she loves me more, thats the great thing about a proper woman and its something you wont get from some ol dog!
> 
> You say you have no friends? you do its ya mrs, leave her and you will really have no one!


He has the most important, greatest friend anybody could any want = his own daughter.

BTW, I want to shag every bird I see, I am on over 3g of gear, guess what, I respect my missus and kids too much.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Am I allowed to call this star guy an absolute fkin nobber or am I not allowed?

So many immature selfish morons in this thread, no wonder so many women end up single parents and being left to pick up the pieces of guys wrong doings.

OP get off the gear like milky said, tell her you love her and take responsibility for your baby. It's not about you and your cok anymore, life should never be about you again, it's about your daughter and there is no way you have given it enough time since having her to even know how special your family life will become and exactly what you are giving up.

Ridiculous. Some people have it all and still aren't happy.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Am I allowed to call this star guy an absolute fkin nobber or am I not allowed?
> 
> So many immature selfish morons in this thread, no wonder so many women end up single parents and being left to pick up the pieces of guys wrong doings.
> 
> ...


God yeah.....it makes you wonder what happened to the English mans moral compass, there used to be the odd tosser in years gone by, but most men new their duty and showed loyalty to the people closest to them....so how come its all changed, it seems like no one gives a fcuk about anyone now...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR to the OP and everyone else concerned being a part time dad is bollox.

Its bollox for the kids and its bollox for the father.

I am not saying people should stick together for the sake of there kids but its fu*king rubbish being the one who doesnt get to share the things take for granted, trust me.

I dont care how much the 2 people get on, how much access they give each other bottom line is one of the parents is always missing out on something.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

@RascaL18 & @WilsonR6 there's only one way to settle this, your gonna have to both get naked, oil up and wrestle to the death


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Milky, did you sort out your access?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> @RascaL18 & @WilsonR6 there's only one way to settle this, your gonna have to both get naked, oil up and wrestle to the death


Deal, as long as I don't have to wax my garden path


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

banjodeano said:


> God yeah.....it makes you wonder what happened to the English mans moral compass, there used to be the odd tosser in years gone by, but most mew new their duty and showed loyalty to the people closest to them....so how come its all changed, it seems like no one gives a fcuk about anyone now...


Does seem like that sometimes doesnt it, seems to me some of the younger generation (not all) are a little confused as to what it is that makes a man!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Does seem like that sometimes doesnt it, seems to me some of the younger generation (not all) are a little confused as to what it is that makes a man!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> @Milky, did you sort out your access?


No mate, not seen my son in 2 yrs and when l did l only got to see him when it suited his mother.

She turned him against me and so rather than force him to spend time with me l told him if he ever changed his mind l would wait for ever to see him.

Cried like a baby sat outside my house in my van for an hour, never did anything to deserve that mate, l swear.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

TG123 said:


> @RascaL18 & @WilsonR6 there's only one way to settle this, your gonna have to both get naked, oil up and wrestle to the death


Deal! He only knows how to hit women, I'd well win!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

OP..... Where would you rather be Xmas morning..... With your family or hanging out the back of a slut?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

TG123 said:


>


pmsl


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Deal! He only knows how to hit women, I'd well win!


I'll tell you how it's your fault that I'm hurting you

Because behind the violence, I really do love you


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Does seem like that sometimes doesnt it, seems to me some of the younger generation (not all) are a little confused as to what it is that makes a man!


They just want it all it seems! They want to be the guy all the girls fancy, the lad of their group of boys, they want the daughter they can tell all their friends is their 'princess', they want the trophy Gf to do everything for them but they also still want to know they can put their willy in any hole available. It pretty much sums up the attitude of virtually every guy in their 20s I come across. They don't seem to realise something's got to give somewhere, and only their own feelings come into it. Selfish, greedy and inconsiderate. Now some may find me saying that offensive but even for all those that will disagree with this, probably because they're like it themselves and just don't want to admit it, because that's the other thing they are also all really 'great guys'


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I have it all just don't tell the wife


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> They just want it all it seems! They want to be the guy all the girls fancy, the lad of their group of boys, they want the daughter they can tell all their friends is their 'princess', they want the trophy Gf to do everything for them but they also still want to know they can put their willy in any hole available. It pretty much sums up the attitude of virtually every guy in their 20s I come across. They don't seem to realise something's got to give somewhere, and only their own feelings come into it. Selfish, greedy and inconsiderate. Now some may find me saying that offensive but even for all those that will disagree with this, probably because they're like it themselves and just don't want to admit it, because that's the other thing they are also all really 'great guys'


Spot on so fu*k anyone who is offended.

Here's the kicker tho, how are women treated who act the same ?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Spot on so fu*k anyone who is offended.
> 
> Here's the kicker tho, how are women treated who act the same ?


He didn't just go there?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> Spot on so fu*k anyone who is offended.
> 
> Here's the kicker tho, how are women treated who act the same ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> He didn't just go there?


Imagine now if it was a woman posting this and was gonna fu*k off and leave her little baby because she didnt want to shag the same man for the rest of her life and needed to fu*k everything in sight..

She would be fu*king SLAUGHTERED !


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lol @ anyone thinking men being slags is some kind of new phenomenon.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Spot on so fu*k anyone who is offended.
> 
> Here's the kicker tho, how are women treated who act the same ?


I think women get away with it more, not rightly so either. It's all this women should be treated the same sh1t that's done it and made it acceptable, not that we shouldn't have equal rights and I quite obviously do what I like but never would anything come before my son. My mother always put everything before us as kids, always went for what she wanted not what was best for us, still does and I truly resent her for it and don't care that much that she's now lonely and very bitter. I think anyone who follows the 'care free' (not giving a fuk about anyone but themselves and not taking any responsibility for anything they do) will end up exactly the same.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> No mate, not seen my son in 2 yrs and when l did l only got to see him when it suited his mother.
> 
> She turned him against me and so rather than force him to spend time with me l told him if he ever changed his mind l would wait for ever to see him.
> 
> Cried like a baby sat outside my house in my van for an hour, never did anything to deserve that mate, l swear.


Sounds awful mate, chin up, he'll come around......


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Imagine now if it was a woman posting this and was gonna fu*k off and leave her little baby because she didnt want to shag the same man for the rest of her life and needed to fu*k everything in sight..
> 
> She would be fu*king SLAUGHTERED !


Ohhh if it was a woman that way.

That's right she would cos its not 'natural' lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Sounds awful mate, chin up, he'll come around......


Its all the hope l have mate.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Imagine now if it was a woman posting this and was gonna fu*k off and leave her little baby because she didnt want to shag the same man for the rest of her life and needed to fu*k everything in sight..
> 
> She would be fu*king SLAUGHTERED !


You fcuking know!!

Sometimes on here the way women are spoken about is fcuking horrendous, the words slut and slag are thrown around like its the norm!

Dont get me wrong i understand a bit of banter but it does make me laugh how some will harp on about all there conquests but if some poor girl happens to of slept with someone else they know they are demonised for it!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> They just want it all it seems! They want to be the guy all the girls fancy, the lad of their group of boys, they want the daughter they can tell all their friends is their 'princess', they want the trophy Gf to do everything for them but they also still want to know they can put their willy in any hole available. It pretty much sums up the attitude of virtually every guy in their 20s I come across. They don't seem to realise something's got to give somewhere, and only their own feelings come into it. Selfish, greedy and inconsiderate. Now some may find me saying that offensive but even for all those that will disagree with this, probably because they're like it themselves and just don't want to admit it, because that's the other thing they are also all really 'great guys'


bang on (apart from i dont want a kid) and im not offended. I love going out on the pull, and nothing will change that, i can imagine being in the same situ as the OP and it wouldnt be nice. Falling in love, having a kid and then realising that you miss playing the field. IT may sound lame, but going out and meeting women is a huge part of some peoples lives. obviously this should stop when you have a kid and a wife/long term gf, but i guess its playing on him to much.

How many women go out on the weekend and take off the wedding ring? loads. there are plenty of women that like to go out and have fun with guys and have the mug boyfriend sitting at home, ive seen it enough.



lukeee said:


> Sometimes on here the way women are spoken about is fcuking horrendous, the words slut and slag are thrown around like its the norm!
> 
> Dont get me wrong i understand a bit of banter but it does make me laugh how some will harp on about all there conquests but if some poor girl happens to of slept with someone else they know they are demonised for it!


mate, women always take the **** out of themselfs, you see it and hear it all the time, speshly on facebook, girls with i love c0ck and vile stuff writen all over them on nights out by other girls, dressing in skimpy outfits with any excuse, calling eachother slags and making jokes (when really they are probably serious).

A girl can play 4 guys at a time and not get a bad rep, but if a bloke does it then hes instantly seen as a player and no girl wants to go near him. It always seems like the girls are the victims in these situations and i just dont think thats true. Girls have all the power IMO and i think men are made out to sound like they just do what they want with girls.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

At the end of the day all humans are [email protected], not just women and not just men


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

HJL said:


> bang on (apart from i dont want a kid) and im not offended. I love going out on the pull, and nothing will change that, i can imagine being in the same situ as the OP and it wouldnt be nice. Falling in love, having a kid and then realising that you miss playing the field. IT may sound lame, but going out and meeting women is a huge part of some peoples lives. obviously this should stop when you have a kid and a wife/long term gf, but i guess its playing on him to much.
> 
> How many women go out on the weekend and take off the wedding ring? loads. there are plenty of women that like to go out and have fun with guys and have the mug boyfriend sitting at home, ive seen it enough.
> 
> ...


Well things change i suppose!

Im 39 and dont use facebook or indeed go out clubbing anymore but back when i did go out (early, mid 90's) we didnt have girls behaving like that and tbh i dont believe most girls do now either, yeah you will always get a few but most woman are not like that so we can hardly stigmatise them all can we.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> At the end of the day all humans are [email protected], not just women and not just men


who else then??


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

H U N T E R said:


> Hope you get this sorted mate genuinely mean that I think it's horrid when a mother refuses the dad access to a kid there's lots of dads who would take nothin to do with it but for the likes of you who want to see your daughter etc and are being denied the right to its discgracefull I could understand if you wer a raging alcoholic or a smack head but I highly doubt you are lol


Thanks bro.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> They just want it all it seems! They want to be the guy all the girls fancy, the lad of their group of boys, they want the daughter they can tell all their friends is their 'princess', they want the trophy Gf to do everything for them but they also still want to know they can put their willy in any hole available. It pretty much sums up the attitude of virtually every guy in their 20s I come across.


Haha you have just described my brother-in-law to a T,he started wearing vests all the time and try's to quiff his receding hair, only thing is he's in his 30's with 3 kiddies, mid-life crisis anyone?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's actually taken me 3 days to write this thread. I was gonna leave it but seeing as I don't actually have any real friends in real life I don't have anyone to talk to about this so I don't really have much choice.
> 
> as most of you know I was happily engaged, weddings booked and paid for for the 12th of march.. so in like 11 weeks time. iv been with her for almost 2 years and have a 16 week old girl together. our relationship is fantastic, she's the first person ever in my life to show me true love, she really does wholeheartedly love me, even when I'm a proper cvnt. she gives me security, safety, anything I want, and I can trust her completely 10000%, *she is also banging and takes it up the back road (videos available for when I'm a gold member *  * )* all sounds perfect right? well this week I left her. I just told her I can't be with her anymore and I need to be single. for the past year or so iv been looking another girls.. I did very well at keeping the urges at bay, but I can't do it.. I'm a player, and I need to play. I don't want to lie to her and just be another cheating **** so I told her. there were a few other reasons too but this one is the most relevant iv come to discover. iv never seen so much devastation. the grief she is going through is pretty bad, last week she thought she was about to marry the man of her dreams who she is madly in love with and iv crushed it all in seconds. I'm ****ed with guilt.. truely ****ed. I'm on week 10 or 11 of what's meant to be a long intense cycle, iv now not been to the gym in 8 days, for the past week iv been eating maybe around 500-1000 calories per day from the odd packet of crisps and iv drunk a whole **** ton of beer. iv been going out and getting bladered by myself (no friends remember) and laying in bed puking for the times between. iv not jabbed since last week.. might just go to trt till I sort myself out, might just not do anything at all. iv already lost a fair bit of weight this week.
> 
> ...


make this guy gold, fvck the one year rule.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> Well with all due respect then mate you shouldnt be having kids with people .


I guess abortion should have been the right port of call then considering she was on the pill when she fell pregnant. we took precautions. I'm a Damn good father and I find what you said quite insulting.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I guess abortion should have been the right port of call then considering she was on the pill when she fell pregnant. we took precautions. I'm a Damn good father and I find what you said quite insulting.


Sorry mate " damn good fathers " dont leave 16 week old kids to go and shag about which is basically what you want to do.

I stand on, regardless of the protection but IF you knew this was doomed to fail then yes you should have gone the abortion route because now no one wins.

Can l also ask, if you do leave and one day your daughter asks what happened between you and mummy and why did you leave, what will you say ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yes you are wrong.
> 
> He wants to leave his GF of 2 yrs AND his 16 week old baby so he can shag about, if you read the OP.


clearly YOU didn't read the OP mate, I made it perfect clear that I was NOT leaving my child and that we were gonna carry on living with another to raise the children together. I also have 2 step sons, I am a Damn good father to those 2 boys aswell.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

lukeee said:


> who else then??


What?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> Sorry mate " damn good fathers " dont leave 16 week old kids to go and shag about which is basically what you want to do.
> 
> I stand on, regardless of the protection but IF you knew this was doomed to fail then* yes you should have gone the abortion route *because now no one wins.
> 
> Can l also ask, if you do leave and one day your daughter asks what happened between you and mummy and why did you leave, what will you say ?


that's my little girl you are talking about you sick CVNT! I don't even care if you ban me for that. you deserve that and a lot ****ing more. .pr1.ck


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> clearly YOU didn't read the OP mate, I made it perfect clear that I was NOT leaving my child and that we were gonna carry on living with another to raise the children together. I also have 2 step sons, I am a Damn good father to those 2 boys aswell.


Sorry l took " this week l left her " too litterally then.

FTR no one insinuated you werent a good father.

I had a vasectomy because l knew l couldnt commit to being a father again so l left no element of doubt l could leave another broken family.

You didnt answer the question tho about what you would tell your daughter when she asked ?

I know what l told mine, " l was a complete, worthless piece of sh*t who thought the grass was greener on the other side, and l will never forgive myself for what l did to you two and your mum "


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I guess abortion should have been the right port of call then considering she was on the pill when she fell pregnant. we took precautions. I'm a Damn good father and I find what you said quite insulting.


This is what you stated. You mentioned abortion first, not Milky.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> that's my little girl you are talking about you sick CVNT! I don't even care if you ban me for that. you deserve that and a lot ****ing more. .pr1.ck


Hang on tough guy did YOU not say you should have taken the abortion route ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Seriously m8, have you thought about your girl in all this? I mean actually thought what affect it will have on her not just a quick "we can stay living together, that will make it all ok" idea.

From reading what you have posted its clear you dont want to be with this girl, so do the right thing and just leave her.

Dont string her along and certainly dont make it uncomfortable for your little un, just for the sake of you getting your end away on a whim.

You need to have a good think at where you want to go m8. First and foremost your little un comes first, before your feelings and emotions and certainly before your sexual needs.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

no.. how could I even comprehend such a thing? that girl is my own flesh and blood!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> no.. how could I even comprehend such a thing? that girl is my own flesh and blood!


That is what YOU said, you, no one else had mentioned it but you.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Damn good father?

See you on Jeremy Kyle soon!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> no.. how could I even comprehend such a thing? that girl is my own flesh and blood!


Are you drunk??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MutantX said:


> Damn good father?
> 
> See you on Jeremy Kyle soon!


In all fairness he may have been to the other two mate.

Thing is now tho there a 4 people who are going to get hurt if you include the 2 stepsons.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

I think this thread should just be closed. Too many emotions and mixed views is causing arguments. Sorry your in a bad situation pal and I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm just old fashioned at 27 years old it seems. I waited to find the right girl and then had a baby with her.

So many broken families these days and its not good mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> This is what you stated. You mentioned abortion first, not Milky.


that was sarcasm.. I wasn't in the slightest bit serious. I thought that would have been clear but after reading back I can see how it could have been read differently. I apologise to milky, but milky your comments have still got my back up.. I never said I was leaving my daughter, I said the complete opposite. whatever has been said, we are now back together, we are gonna give ourselves more freedom and less boundaries which has become the main problem. I lost all my friends from staying at home with her 24/7 and bringing up 2 boys that arnt even mine, so to be slagged off as inconsiderate or selfish or whatever is a bit of a kick in the teeth. we are now solving our problems and I am neither gonna be cheating on her, nor leaving her, nor am I gonna be unhappy. we are both happy with the outcome and our relationship is now gonna be stronger as we are gonna be more open and honest with another.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MutantX said:


> I'm just old fashioned at 27 years old it seems. I waited to find the right girl and then had a baby with her.
> 
> So many broken families these days and its not good mate


I have 2 mate, one my fault, one not.

I hate myself for this TBH. I thought l would never do that to my kids, ever.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> that was sarcasm.. I wasn't in the slightest bit serious. I thought that would have been clear but after reading back I can see how it could have been read differently. I apologise to milky, but milky your comments have still got my back up.. I never said I was leaving my daughter, I said the complete opposite. whatever has been said, we are now back together, we are gonna give ourselves more freedom and less boundaries which has become the main problem. I lost all my friends from staying at home with her 24/7 and bringing up 2 boys that arnt even mine, so to be slagged off as inconsiderate or selfish or whatever is a bit of a kick in the teeth. we are now solving our problems and I am neither gonna be cheating on her, nor leaving her, nor am I gonna be unhappy. we are both happy with the outcome and our relationship is now gonna be stronger as we are gonna be more open and honest with another.


Well, hope it works out. Put the daughter first too. I have a 5yo daughter and she is so precious to me.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> In all fairness he may have been to the other two mate.
> 
> Thing is now tho there a 4 people who are going to get hurt if you include the 2 stepsons.


as explained nobody is gonna be getting hurt. we have resolved everything. it's gonna be sweet now. as I said I'm sorry for barking at you, its been a sucking stressful week all round. sorry.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> that was sarcasm.. I wasn't in the slightest bit serious. I thought that would have been clear but after reading back I can see how it could have been read differently. I apologise to milky, but milky your comments have still got my back up.. I never said I was leaving my daughter, I said the complete opposite. whatever has been said, we are now back together, we are gonna give ourselves more freedom and less boundaries which has become the main problem. I lost all my friends from staying at home with her 24/7 and bringing up 2 boys that arnt even mine, so to be slagged off as inconsiderate or selfish or whatever is a bit of a kick in the teeth. we are now solving our problems and I am neither gonna be cheating on her, nor leaving her, nor am I gonna be unhappy. we are both happy with the outcome and our relationship is now gonna be stronger as we are gonna be more open and honest with another.


Read your own OP mate and be really honest with me and tell me you dont sound a selfish tw*t.

I told you straight away to drop the gear and not do anything stupid and l stand on that having been there and done it.

I havent judged you nor slated you, l genuinely do beleive your thinking with your dick, l also feel your mrs agreeing to swinging etc is a stupid decision as it wont help.

I really REALLY hope you get sorted, for all of your sakes.

I had an ex have an abortion becasue it was clear to everyone that her having my child would be a disaster.

I also have a daughter who is a single mum, the father fu*ked of before baby was born, do l hate him for it, no not really, he made it clear he wasnt ready to have kids and tried to be honest ans responsible in his reaction to it but my daughter decided to have her anyway.

You want to see your ar*e with me then fill your boots mate, l have only responded to your posts honestly.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Read your own OP mate and be really honest with me and tell me you dont sound a selfish tw*t.
> 
> I told you straight away to drop the gear and not do anything stupid and l stand on that having been there and done it.
> 
> ...


We have a lot in common it seems.

But don't think this guy will listen to any reason


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Agree with @Milky tbh

A lot of this has stemmed from drug use in my own opinion

What we do would be seen by outsiders as bad however we try to justify it, but aside from the physical attributes we need to 'qualify' for gear use I think being mentally sure of your self and massive self control should be something your 100% sure of before even considering it


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> What?


straight over your head eh :wink:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MutantX said:


> We have a lot in common it seems.
> 
> But don't think this guy will listen to any reason


I hope he does mate because guilt and regret last a long long long time.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> TBH at 25 you're still too immature and selfish to get settled. You diid the right thing. Play the cards well for the kiddie as long as you can mate.


I'm 24, married, 2 kids and living with them all happily (apart from the odd bust up).


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> Read your own OP mate and be really honest with me and tell me you dont sound a selfish tw*t.
> 
> I told you straight away to drop the gear and not do anything stupid and l stand on that having been there and done it.
> 
> ...


I don't see how swinging isn't the answer, or at the very least an option to try. our only problem is the sex, and is sex related problems the cause of most breakup?? I would imagine it is. either somebody cheated or the sex wasn't good enough and so they leave. it doesn't make you any less of a man imo, and certainly doesn't make you a bad father. she's since admitted to me that she likes girls and has actually slept with 2 girls before meeting me and would like us to have threesomes together aswell as play around separately. it was her idea and I'm completely comfortable with it, it works for a lot of people and so I think it's atleast worth a shot.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't see how swinging isn't the answer, or at the very least an option to try. our only problem is the sex, and is sex related problems the cause of most breakup?? I would imagine it is. either somebody cheated or the sex wasn't good enough and so they leave. it doesn't make you any less of a man imo, and certainly doesn't make you a bad father. she's since admitted to me that she likes girls and has actually slept with 2 girls before meeting me and would like us to have threesomes together aswell as play around separately. it was her idea and I'm completely comfortable with it, it works for a lot of people and so I think it's atleast worth a shot.


Well if you do mate l hope it works for you and doesnt bite you on the ar*e.

I thought your lady was awesome in the sack tho or did l misread ?

Also can l ask when you shut down as l believe you have in the past will you mind her fulfilling her needs elsewhere ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ditz said:


> Agree with @Milky tbh
> 
> A lot of this has stemmed from drug use in my own opinion
> 
> What we do would be seen by outsiders as bad however we try to justify it, but aside from the physical attributes we need to 'qualify' for gear use I think being mentally sure of your self and massive self control should be something your 100% sure of before even considering it


as said before Iv always been like this, before gear, I'm no different now to what I was then, I just tried to suppress it for 2 years and thought I could change, but I can't. I could have just bolted and ****ed off, but I'm not.. I'm admitting everything to my family and her friends and Iv been standing infront of a firing squad all week. atleast I'm trying to take steps to fix it.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

lukeee said:


> straight over your head eh :wink:


Me: All humans are twats

You: Who else then?

Me: What?

You: Straight over your head, eh?

..

Me: What?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> as said before Iv always been like this, before gear, I'm no different now to what I was then, I just tried to suppress it for 2 years and thought I could change, but I can't. I could have just bolted and ****ed off, but I'm not.. I'm admitting everything to my family and her friends and Iv been standing infront of a firing squad all week. atleast I'm trying to take steps to fix it.


I have been a serial shagger all my life mate, even with my wife now but one day l realised l was hurting people who didnt deserve it and l changed and changed for good.

It can be done.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> Well if you do mate l hope it works for you and doesnt bite you on the ar*e.
> 
> I thought your lady was awesome in the sack tho or did l misread ?
> 
> Also can l ask when you shut down as l believe you have in the past will you mind her fulfilling her needs elsewhere ?


yeah that will be fine.. lol. as long as she comes home to tell me about it in the hope of giving me the slightest bit of life down there :lol:

she is very good in bed mate so it's rude not to share.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have been a serial shagger all my life mate, even with my wife now but one day l realised l was hurting people who didnt deserve it and l changed and changed for good.
> 
> It can be done.


but you are older and wiser mate. iv still got lots to learn.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> but you are older and wiser mate. iv still got lots to learn.


You have mate and one day you will look back and realise we all make mistakes, the trick is to try and learn from them.

Its taken me 42 yrs but l got there eventually.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> that's my little girl you are talking about you sick CVNT! I don't even care if you ban me for that. you deserve that and a lot ****ing more. .pr1.ck


How the fuk can you take the moral high ground over ANYONE ! lol Pot Kettle ?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Me: All humans are twats
> 
> You: Who else then?
> 
> ...


Never mind


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I Dnt think u have any respect for this Gf of yours tbh.

Go on about leaving her etc in the OP and in the same OP about sharing videos of her taking it up the back road or whatever u said.

Its not really 2 things that should go hand in hand.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> How the fuk can you take the moral high ground over ANYONE ! lol Pot Kettle ?


Ah mate dont sweat it its over.....

He has apologised ( i think ) and it seems l misunderstood his post.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

2 people can do whatever the hell they like in a relationship, but when kids come along, that's it, game over, no BS no messing about, you bust your A$$ for the kid and the home enviroment. If things go wrong you break every bone in your body to make things as amicable as possible and the kid ALWAYS comes first.

And that's coming from someone who's always wanted kids, just never met someone I wanted them with.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> 2 people can do whatever the hell they like in a relationship, but when kids come along, that's it, game over, no BS no messing about, you bust your A$$ for the kid and the home enviroment. If things go wrong you break every bone in your body to make things as amicable as possible and the kid ALWAYS comes first.
> 
> And that's coming from someone who's always wanted kids, just never met someone I wanted them with.


Like your style OMR, read my posts above and you'll see we have the same beliefs....


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Like your style OMR, read my posts above and you'll see we have the same beliefs....


I read yours mate and we do. It's an old fashioned way of looking at things some might say, but it's by far the best and the right way to be.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

show your missus this thread

she'll either a) take the decision out of your hands and be gone quicker that kay's bra on a friday night

or B) still decide to stay with you in which case it's a shame that you've got no friends cos if she stayed with you after reading this then you've probably got her so brainwashed that she'd be happy to let all your mates come round and take turns on her just to keep you happy

feel sorry for her tbh


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

1. Don't get married.

2. go to couple counselling in order to figure out what to do with the children.

3. set up financial systems in order to assist the children- accounts, child support, figure out the living arrangements etc.

4. don't go for the open marriage thing- swing, polyamory or whatever anyone wishes to call it. if not then certainly Postpone it.

5. move out. or

6. have her move out.

7. once all that stuff is handled, and you still want to get together with your ex to do "whatever"- then do that. if she still wants to do this with you. you may be in for a rude awakening.

edit: children- one with this woman and if I remember correctly, two step-children. in any event, just set up visitation, amounts and accounts for support for whomever and get it done.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Never mind


..?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> ..?


How old r u Wilson?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> How old r u Wilson?


Doesn't matter how old his body is, what's his mental age?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> How old r u Wilson?


22

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Mish said:


> Doesn't matter how old his body is, what's his mental age?


na, the question is 'how bored are you'?!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> I Dnt think u have any respect for this Gf of yours tbh.
> 
> Go on about leaving her etc in the OP and in the same OP about sharing videos of her taking it up the back road or whatever u said.
> 
> Its not really 2 things that should go hand in hand.


erm .... I'm male?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lol a rather depressing thread saved by @WilsonR6 & @lukeee


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> erm .... I'm male?


LOL


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Still waiting for an explanation


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Still waiting for an explanation


i'll tell you for reps

although i only accept negs cos i'm a bit of a masochist


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> At the end of the day all humans are [email protected], not just women and not just men





lukeee said:


> who else then??


Luke was trying to make a joke, by asking who else.

But wilson actualy made perfect sence in his original post.

not JUST women, not JUST men - but a combination of the both. He meant its not JUST one of them.

jeeeez


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

HJL said:


> Luke was trying to make a joke, by asking who else.
> 
> But wilson actualy made perfect sence in his original post.
> 
> ...


yeah but who else?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Dead lee said:


> It must be bothering you more than you realize about her shagging other blokes, if you want to shag other women and she wants other men, your in the wrong relationship.
> 
> When your with the right woman you shouldn't feel these things.
> 
> If you stay with this woman it's only gonna end at some point imo, whether it's now or in two years time.


just seen this thread so going thru it post at a time.

to the OP,your in the wrong relationship,get out,you've gone home and destroyed her life,stop being a pr1ck,leave her and sort out custody of the kid between you both,it aint gnr work.

Dead Lee,your post,sorry my friend,is a pile of pish 'when your with the right woman you shouldnt feel these things' your a human being mate,its natures intentions for you to procreate,the people that go thru life maintaining they dont look at others and would like to fuk them are the odd ones,doesnt mean it needs to be acted on,but 'feeling; these things is the most normal thing in the world.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

weeman said:


> just seen this thread so going thru it post at a time.
> 
> to the OP,your in the wrong relationship,get out,you've gone home and destroyed her life,stop being a pr1ck,leave her and sort out custody of the kid between you both,it aint gnr work.
> 
> Dead Lee,your post,sorry my friend,is a pile of pish 'when your with the right woman you shouldnt feel these things' your a human being mate,its natures intentions for you to procreate,the people that go thru life maintaining they dont look at others and would like to fuk them are the odd ones,doesnt mean it needs to be acted on,but 'feeling; these things is the most normal thing in the world.


@weeslut is here 

Agree about feeling lust, I want to fck most birds I see............


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> erm .... I'm male?


You aren't related to Wilson by any chance ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> @weeslut is here
> 
> Agree about feeling lust, I want to fck most birds I see............


if it wasn't gonna cause anybody any heart ache, would you act on it?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Not gunna write a massive thing about my opinion but I think you've got issues to be honest your acting like a 16 year old kid you must know deep down in your heart that your doing the wrong thing. Not only that but when you completely come off the gear you'll shut down, you won't want any sex and you'll be lonely. My advice is get your thumb out of your **** get back with her and perhaps get some FRIENDS who are couples and do social things with them (not sexual) and appreciate it your being an idiot mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> You aren't related to Wilson by any chance ?


I'm sorry, that went over my head.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> if it wasn't gonna cause anybody any heart ache, would you act on it?


Of course I would but I won't hurt my missus or lose my kids. Humans can temper their actions and this is one instance where I wouldn't follow my instincts.



My little ones are more important than any snatch in the world.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> if it wasn't gonna cause anybody any heart ache, would you act on it?


that statement is irrelevant to your problem,the issue is that what your 'needs' are,are certainly causing heart ache,from what i read she loves you head over heels,and for this reason it sounds like she is saying anything she can to keep you.

not a healthy environment.

to me you need to get off cycle,its enhancing a bad situ right now,if you guys were ment for 'open relationships' or 'swinging' believe me,you would have known way before you guys got into this mess.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

weeman said:


> that statement is irrelevant to your problem,the issue is that what your 'needs' are,are certainly causing heart ache,from what i read she loves you head over heels,and for this reason it sounds like she is saying anything she can to keep you.
> 
> not a healthy environment.
> 
> to me you need to get off cycle,its enhancing a bad situ right now,if you guys were ment for 'open relationships' or 'swinging' believe me,you would have known way before you guys got into this mess.


I think that about wraps it up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Of course I would but I won't hurt my missus or lose my kids. Humans can temper their actions and this is one instance where I wouldn't follow my instincts.
> 
> View attachment 105068
> 
> ...


Unless it was @Ser obviously. She doesn't count


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Of course I would but I won't hurt my missus or lose my kids. Humans can temper their actions and this is one instance where I wouldn't follow my instincts.
> 
> View attachment 105068
> 
> ...


do you still need your face blacked out in your avi now?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TG123 said:


> do you still need your face blacked out in your avi now?


Don't give a fck anymore mate. Avi pic is a year old, 17st am now 20st so will be posting another one soon, May have to suck the gut in though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TG123 said:


> do you still need your face blacked out in your avi now?


Have you seen my face. Would only be polite to black it out


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Have you seen my face. Would only be polite to black it out


now you're just being modest :whistling: :wub:


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

what the heck was this thread originally about anyway?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TG123 said:


> now you're just being modest :whistling: :wub:


I thought that you was a bloke anyhow?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dominimo said:


> what the heck was this thread originally about anyway?


Don't care anymore. Where is @Ser??

:wub:


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

1. OP topic of "turning my life into a swing fest with my ex -fiance"

2. luke & wilson about how a joke died but they kept it going anyway.

3. huntingground's need for a new avi.

4. the pulp fiction ( Jackson & Travolta ) avi is pretty cool. I could talk about that for a couple posts.

5. this alleged video of his ex fiance taking it up the back road and the need the fast track Tek to gold membership

6. Kay taking her bra off on friday- I was definitely interested in that.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I thought that you was a bloke anyhow?


I am, what you trying to say?

that just because i tried to set up a naked oiled up wrestling match between 2 members on this thread as well as telling you what a handsome chap you are that i'm gay?

well i'm not, as long as you don't push back it's not gay


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TG123 said:


> I am, what you trying to say?
> 
> that just because i tried to set up a naked oiled up wrestling match between 2 members on this thread as well as telling you what a handsome chap you are that i'm gay?
> 
> well i'm not, as long as you don't push back it's not gay


No good to me if you don't push back


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dominimo said:


> 1. OP topic of "turning my life into a swing fest with my ex -fiance"
> 
> 2. luke & wilson about how a joke died but they kept it going anyway.
> 
> ...


5 and 6 are very interesting. Where are the pics/vids ??


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

I am not being sarcastic but I completely misread the OP thread title. and I am not making fun of anyone's spelling or whatever.

I don't know much about internet writing or typing.

HOwever, I thought the thread was about how he was on IV and it somehow became disconnected and now he's in trouble.

so I was a bit surprised to read the real story about swinging and back road adventures.

shows where my mind is.

I need to up my test a notch or two.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

dominimo said:


> what the heck was this thread originally about anyway?


About how there's nothing more satisfying in life than fvcking a new tart each week?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

can't believe that in 17 pages of this thread no one's mentioned to the Op that he could post the vid of his missuss taking it up the wrongun in MA!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 5 and 6 are very interesting. Where are the pics/vids ??


Gimme some money il show u


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TG123 said:


> can't believe that in 17 pages of this thread no one's mentioned to the Op that he could post the vid of his missuss taking it up the wrongun in MA!


He's not gold yet. That would have been suggested instantly otherwise


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Gimme some money il show u


OK, sounds a deal. How much??


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> OK, sounds a deal. How much??


Let's form a whip, in for a fiver :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

10 spot for me


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> He's not gold yet. That would have been suggested instantly otherwise


gold is for AL, i've got access to MA

6 months and silver for MA access i think?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's actually taken me 3 days to write this thread. I was gonna leave it but seeing as I don't actually have any real friends in real life I don't have anyone to talk to about this so I don't really have much choice.
> 
> as most of you know I was happily engaged, weddings booked and paid for for the 12th of march.. so in like 11 weeks time. iv been with her for almost 2 years and have a 16 week old girl together. our relationship is fantastic, she's the first person ever in my life to show me true love, she really does wholeheartedly love me, even when I'm a proper cvnt. she gives me security, safety, anything I want, and I can trust her completely 10000%, she is also banging and takes it up the back road (videos available for when I'm a gold member  ) all sounds perfect right? well this week I left her. I just told her I can't be with her anymore and I need to be single. for the past year or so iv been looking another girls.. I did very well at keeping the urges at bay, but I can't do it.. I'm a player, and I need to play. I don't want to lie to her and just be another cheating **** so I told her. there were a few other reasons too but this one is the most relevant iv come to discover. iv never seen so much devastation. the grief she is going through is pretty bad, last week she thought she was about to marry the man of her dreams who she is madly in love with and iv crushed it all in seconds. I'm ****ed with guilt.. truely ****ed. I'm on week 10 or 11 of what's meant to be a long intense cycle, iv now not been to the gym in 8 days, for the past week iv been eating maybe around 500-1000 calories per day from the odd packet of crisps and iv drunk a whole **** ton of beer. iv been going out and getting bladered by myself (no friends remember) and laying in bed puking for the times between. iv not jabbed since last week.. might just go to trt till I sort myself out, might just not do anything at all. iv already lost a fair bit of weight this week.
> 
> ...


quite bizarre


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> OK, sounds a deal. How much??


£20 each  lol


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> quite bizarre


/thread


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TG123 said:


> gold is for AL, i've got access to MA
> 
> 6 months and silver for MA access i think?


Dunno mate.

@Tekkers, where are vids?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> quite bizarre


LL, what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> £20 each  lol


I can get a full hands on naked dance in the Nags Head in London for 20. I'm out


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> £20 each  lol


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Dunno mate.
> 
> @Tekkers, where are vids?


he can get into male animal for sure

would probably be more appropriate to post them there than AL

video in MA or NoAnalMissus tekkers!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> £20 each  lol


all i need is your bank account details so i can transfer the monies.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I can get a full hands on naked dance in the Nags Head in London for 20. I'm out


Ah well can't blame a girl for trying lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Ah well can't blame a girl for trying lol


OK, what can we get for 20 here  I believe you don't even get your knickers off in your place, is that right? :death:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Really, only ever been to one in newquay and she was laying in front of me firing her lady juices at me.

All for the princly sum of 15 quid!

Can you compete


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:



> OK, what can we get for 20 here  I believe you don't even get your knickers off in your place, is that right? :death:


Um no lol private dances naked apart from the shoes

And if anyone tries touching me they get carried out


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

well, this thread was useful as I went from here to another thread about a video about curvy women, then found out about "she squats, bro" on fb, subscribed to those then got to read the comments about the nasty video about morbidly obese women.

you may want to pour bleach on your brain to destroy the memory of that video... ya been warned.

all in all, made my day , it did.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I can only imagine how rough your feeling at the moment. But i am baffled as to how anyone can say this guy is a legend? Maybe he is in other ways. But breaking the heart of what sounds like a ****ing brilliant girl is wrong. No matter how rough you feel, if you leave this girl and you both fvck other people. Your going to regreat it. You got a kid mate...whats more important? Potentially a happy family or your sexual desires? Maybe alot of people will disagre with me but a relationship were you both constantly cheat on eachother (Weather you consider it cheating or not ...IT IS) is never going to work out really is it? And any man that lets his wife make love to another and sits in the room next door is a complete mug IMO...but thats just my opinion. I guess my advice is to get of the gear for a bit, I know youve already stated that, that is not were the problem lies, but i think you should anyway and stop drinking. Just get your head in the right state and have a deep think and see how you feel after. Alot of people would do anything to find the love of a good girl. And you have...dont take the **** out of it.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

"You never know what you've got until its gone".

Be careful!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> LL, what are your thoughts on this?


lol ahh god think peeps know im not on for any of this crazy stuff, it'll all end in tears


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dipdabs said:


> Gimme some money il show u


bosh its in the post special del,be with you before 1pm tomoz,job jobbed.



Freeby0 said:


> I can only imagine how rough your feeling at the moment. But i am baffled as to how anyone can say this guy is a legend? Maybe he is in other ways. But breaking the heart of what sounds like a ****ing brilliant girl is wrong. No matter how rough you feel, if you leave this girl and you both fvck other people. Your going to regreat it. You got a kid mate...whats more important? Potentially a happy family or your sexual desires? Maybe alot of people will disagre with me but a relationship were you both constantly cheat on eachother (Weather you consider it cheating or not ...IT IS) is never going to work out really is it? And any man that lets his wife make love to another and sits in the room next door is a complete mug IMO...but thats just my opinion. I guess my advice is to get of the gear for a bit, I know youve already stated that, that is not were the problem lies, but i think you should anyway and stop drinking. Just get your head in the right state and have a deep think and see how you feel after. Alot of people would do anything to find the love of a good girl. And you have...dont take the **** out of it.


cpl good points,cpl points that show your age,your 15 mate,you'll be shocked at how your views and tastes change the older you get and the more life changes your views.

fuk me i was a wannabe bodybuilder and i didnt lose my virginity till i was 16,couldnt bare the thought of my girlfriend having had sex with someone previous to our relationship never mind in front of me,didnt take a drug nor drink till i was 24.

here i am at 37 years old,champion bodybuilder,suffered heart failure a year ago to drink n drug abuse and have led a sordid sex life so wild it sounds made up,couldnt comprehend not sharing my woman with other men and women and be totally happy at the thought lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

weeman said:


> bosh its in the post special del,be with you before 1pm tomoz,job jobbed.
> 
> cpl good points,cpl points that show your age,your 15 mate,you'll be shocked at how your views and tastes change the older you get and the more life changes your views.
> 
> ...


dipdabs liked this post,i better have a fkn lapdance with me by the 28th december kay,i will lose respect for you as a woman if i dont :lol: :lol:

p.s. envelope may contain trainfare for your return ticket to scotland via plane.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

might as well ask jeremy kyle on this,,,,

First of all im wrote off on drink,,speed and smoke

second,,,,keep your rubarb stick in your pants u filthy animal ye...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> £20 each  lol


Why did you ask how old I was?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Why did you ask how old I was?


Because I was wondering perhaps


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

What do you do for a living?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> What do you do for a living?


I'm a truck driver


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Not read all the posts as there are too many now. Not sure you should have started breading, don't think you'll be a good roll model for your kids. You should have carried on being a porn star till 30 then sit down and have a chat with yourself if you'd make a good husband and father, I think the answer would still be no.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> I'm a truck driver


Lol 

And lmao at the swift change of avatar from Rascal :lol:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

This thread has gone off the rails, complety.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

My main conern is what i said earlier....you think that by putting her in the position of swinging/open relationship...or no relationship *knowing full well that she doesn't want to lose you/the family unit* will make things alright...oh dear gawd you are opening a can of particularly nasty worms, it may takes days, weeks, months or years...but one day, this WILL come back to bite you in a really bad way

I'm not convinced that you are a 'bad guy' per say, you had enough decency to be honest(not the be all etc, but better than some), but playing it the way you are, surely you know what you are doing and that this is the beginning of a complete nightmare? Your op indicates it, you give the problem...and YOUR answer to it...and that she has agree'd to your terms.

As George said, what are you gonne say to your kids(stepkids or otherwise)???? you wanted to keep dipping your wick in others? IMHO you know deep down, whether you admit it or not, that if your Mrs was actually ok with this then it would have been discussed and been done already. You KNOW that she is agree'ing to this cause she is desperate to keep you and to keep the family together. The simple truth is that you want to have your cake and eat it....and you are taking advantage of someone who you say is a great person and is perfect, yet you are willing to hurt her so badly. I am not judging you, just saying what i see from the posts YOU have written so far, this is coming from someone who DOES live the swinging life, this situ is all wrong, if we turned up to meet a couple who were going through this sh1t, we would walk away cause it wouldn't be fun. Either FIX the relationship fully before getting into that game, or split and do all involved a favour. You will torture your oh, you said she was a great woman, so why put her through that? Right now she is struggling, you swept the rug from under her feet after promising her the world and she is trying desperately to cling to what was....in the hope it csan be 'fixed' IF you think that she will be fine with this you are very much mistaken. Circumstances are ALL wrong, seen it a million times over, can spot it a mile off. All this is causing is grief and heartache, and if i am totally honest all i see is you being selfish and selfcentred, having it spelled out to you by folk who already have the experience to know better....and still you are thinking with your cok...which ultimately WILL have an effect....and it will roll through onto your kids who will see it for what it was in years to come, by that time, *hopefully* you will have learned a sore lesson and be a different person(ie, not killing your own happiness-longterm) but they will still be judging you on this type of scenario, even thoguh, by that time it will be well in the past, but shows your character and ability to manipulate people so you get what YOU want....For all this place takes the p2ss and has a laugh, this is your life here, your kids lives, and once something has been done, it can't be undone, it can be patched over, if you are lucky and pay the price forever....but the scar it caused is there for all to see, anf YOU will have to live with it, with everyone who knows you both knowing, with your kids knowing, with your family knowing, with your friends knowing.....

As i said, if you ain't happy then leave, let her get on with her life and find someone who gives her what she is looking for...cause you sure as sh!t ain't gonna.

Drop the gear, sort yourself out....and stop pretending that she actually wants this tyoe of situ....cause if she did, you would have been in that life already!(i have been in that life for 13 years, we as well as everyone else who WANTED to be in that life spoke about it and joined it within the first year of their relationship....cause it was what they actually wanted, not what they felt forced into at the risk of losing a stable upbringing for their kid if they didn't....which, whether you like it or not, is exactly what you have just done to your Mrs/ex Mrs)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Dunno mate.
> 
> @Tekkers, where are vids?


what is MA? iv never seen it. make me gold and I'll have the AL looking like tube8 in no time


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

MA is male animal, only need to be silver member, just send a request for access


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ser said:


> My main conern is what i said earlier....you think that by putting her in the position of swinging/open relationship...or no relationship *knowing full well that she doesn't want to lose you/the family unit* will make things alright...oh dear gawd you are opening a can of particularly nasty worms, it may takes days, weeks, months or years...but one day, this WILL come back to bite you in a really bad way
> 
> I'm not convinced that you are a 'bad guy' per say, you had enough decency to be honest(not the be all etc, but better than some), but playing it the way you are, surely you know what you are doing and that this is the beginning of a complete nightmare? Your op indicates it, you give the problem...and YOUR answer to it...and that she has agree'd to your terms.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but that's completely wrong.. it's not my idea and she's not just going along with it to keep me, she actually wants this too. it hadn't been discussedbefore because we had both not been open with eachother. we went for lunch yesterday and she admitted to sleeping with girls before she met me, and she wants to again. she's always been quite reserved and never slept about with men.. she admitted she wants to mess around and experience different things, and that she's always been scared to say it in fear of upsetting me. we do love eachother a whole lot, and we do work as a family and as partners. I get turned on by the fact that she is gonna get smashed by other blokes, and then come home to me, this is no reflection of my love for her nor hers for me, its just sexual preference.. that cannot be helped nor should it be suppressed. what happens outside of the house when the kids are in bed is not going to effect them or impact their life. there isn't anything morally wrong with this situation is

there? its what we both want. it just sucks that it took a week of heartache and pain on both sides for us to be honest with eachother. but we are there now and it's a massive relief.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

faultline said:


> MA is male animal, only need to be silver member, just send a request for access


oh hell yes! haha. who's dlck do I gotta suck for access?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> oh hell yes! haha. who's dlck do I gotta suck for access?


Just message @Lorian


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Not once did i say it should be surpressed....BUT i will stand by my statement of 'if thats what she wanted she wouldn't wait till her hormones were all over the place and put in a predicament {that she is actually in, regardless of if YOu see it or not, its what YOUR actions have caused} then she wouldn't be 'ok(which she isn't) with it. Listen mate, i have spent 13 years in the swinging game, this is text book....and it WILL end badly for ALL involved.

If thats the life you want ther is no badness in that, but this situ is gonna explode, SHE has just had you rip EVERYTHING from under her feet, asking her to agree to this atm is way out of order....NOW, i know you ain't seeing it as that, take it from one of the most open minded and experienced members of the board that this situ is CRUEL, you are in the middle of it, so its hard to see, but trust me on this, it will end badly, just because of how it is starting! IF you want to make it work, then work it together until its good, then broach the subject...but as it stands, my previous posts are correct, and i will eat my gym trainers if i am wrong long term!

As i said, no offense intended, but its as plain as the nose on your face, i AM part of 'that world' and am happy in my relationship, but your situ is just the beginning of a whole world of hurt for everyone, you, her and the bairns...and THAT isn't fair on anyone involved...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

When I went to bed last night I felt quite sad about all this, truly.

Your GF has a 4 month child & two other children; she is prolly working all the time, & feeling stressed but enjoying it all.

Not long til she gets married, & everything will be secure, that's prolly whats going thru her mind.

Then you want to have your cake & eat it. Have a happy home life, go out & shag others. She's devastated I expect, doesn't want to lose you.

So she goes along with it.

Ser has been truthful with you & given her opinion based on experience. But you're not taking any notice.

We just don't want to see you make a dreadful mistake, that could take years to even begin to balance out.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

so even though this IS what she wants.. I should say no? lol. I can't win.

if the option was to swing or go back to how it was before then she would still want to swing. how is this me being cruel?? I can't help what she wants, it just turns out I want the same thing. she slept with girls BEFORE the baby, so hormones are nothing to do with this. she wanted this before, the whole time.. she just hid it from me, just like I did from her.

I don't really know what else to say, WE are happy with the outcome and that's all that matters.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If you two are really going to do this, then do it safely.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> If you two are really going to do this, then do it safely.


of course. we are gonna do it all together to begin with, go to parties together or meet other couples together. all safe.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Look, my point is i dont want you to make a devastating decision, cause untilmately...that IS what i see happening, and i have seen it many times before. Its not nice and i have tried to be as nice as i could be in the way i have put things....she might have slept with girls before, she might have had an exciting sexual life before...but THIS situ is FORCING something, if it wasn't then why haven't you got to this stage until it was breaking point?

Its SCREAMING disaster!!!!!

I am ALL FOR people discovering a more open mined apprach to sexuality, when you are a gold member you will understand, but what you have posted is a fekkin nightmare! She is TERRIFIED of losing you, of going it alone, losing the man she loves with all of her being, her suggestion is because of these issues! You planted a seed and she is trying to 'keep' you. you can take my advice or not, either way i feel sad for the situ that you all are in atm, its a horrid place to be, there is no malice or nastiness involved in what i am saying....but let me tell you, if you do this, it will be a million times worse than it was facing everyone in the last week. Its for all the wrong reasons.

Imo, you both need to sort out what you actually want, and that will be difficult cause she will say anything to try to keep you all together as a family unit....and who can blame her?

The person here who has the main issue is YOU, you are being told repeatedly that she is agree'ing for the WRONG reasons, ans still you can only think of your d1ck:rolleyes:

After reading this whole thread are you not 'getting' what happens when you think with the 'wrong' head?????

Are you really willing to cause the most damage possible to a 'great woman' and your own child?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

with @Ser on this. To me it just sounds like your GF has been forced into this situation by you. Sounds like she is willing to sacrifice everything to be with you where as you were just happy to sacrifice the one you loved for a jump with other girls. Feel sorry for your GF i really do

I ain't judging cos if I was your age I'd be doing the same and sleeping with as many as I could...I'm kinda jealous....I just wouldnt choose to fook up two other peoples lives in the process.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ser said:


> Look, my point is i dont want you to make a devastating decision, cause untilmately...that IS what i see happening, and i have seen it many times before. Its not nice and i have tried to be as nice as i could be in the way i have put things....she might have slept with girls before, she might have had an exciting sexual life before...but THIS situ is FORCING something, if it wasn't then why haven't you got to this stage until it was breaking point?
> 
> Its SCREAMING disaster!!!!!
> 
> ...


love your common sense and good advice here ser, ive said clearly in past about not agreeing with all this swigin malarky and casual hanky panky and still dont approve, but really like the advice you giving here, sounds like this lad isnt gonna listen cause hes just interested in himself end of story


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP,

From the start of this thread all any of us have wanted to do is help you make the right decisions mate. None if us want you to make the same stupid mistakes WE have made.

Ser and Weeman are VERY lucky with there situation, and they know that. They have no doubt seen plenty of relationships destroyed by what they get up too.

I dont care about your sex life one bit TBH, what l care about is you dont end up on your own, missing them kids and wondering what the fu*k you have done, as many men, myself included have.

Not onece have you said your relationship is crap, or your woman is horrible etc, that speaks volumes to me baout what you have.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> OP,
> 
> From the start of this thread all any of us have wanted to do is help you make the right decisions mate. None if us want you to make the same stupid mistakes WE have made.
> 
> ...


that's because it's not, the relationship is absolutely perfect and I have everything that any man could ever want, and I am truly lucky, and probably ungrateful to have a woman like her in my life.

so ser what you are saying is that because it took us 2 years to be honest, her aswell, because she's felt exactly the same and had been suppressing it to.. that it's gonna be a disaster? well.. you may be right, but right now this is what we both want. neither of us want to break up, we both love eachother.. but we BOTH want to sleep with other people.

I really do appreciate everybody's advise, I do, but this what we have decided, I have NOT forced anything on her, my actions this week have just led her to be open and honest with me rather than telling me the "you are all I want" crap that she thought everyone wants to hear. this really is what she wants, if I thought for a second that she is doing this just to keep me then I wouldn't be doing it, I might be a bit of a cvnt but I'm not a complete cvnt.

I might be naive or whatever but I really do think that everything Is gonna be ok now. we are finely open and honest witheachother, I cannot see that as anything but a positive thing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Im sorry m8, but from the 1st post where you describe her as being absolutely crushed, and you being riddled with guilt because of your desires.

It has gone to you both wanting this? Am I the only one here finds this really hard to believe?

It seems to me like you are using every excuse you can to try and justify it, I could be wrong? Hopefully I am for all your sakes


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dave said:


> Im sorry m8, but from the 1st post where you describe her as being absolutely crushed, and you being riddled with guilt because of your desires.
> 
> It has gone to you both wanting this? Am I the only one here finds this really hard to believe?
> 
> It seems to me like you are using every excuse you can to try and justify it, I could be wrong? Hopefully I am for all your sakes


she was crushed, and I was leaving.. but now she's not, we are better than ever because we have fixed the 1 problem that we BOTH had. I'm confusing any excuses whatsoever to justify anything.. iv been nothing but honest from the start.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ok Im gonna break it down into simple terms for those that don't seem to understand

I had a problem with our relationship.

it turns out she had the exact same problem but kept it secret just as I did.

we found a solution to the problem that works for BOTH of us.

we are now happy again.

thats it lol. no pitty or judgement is needed now. it could have been a lot worse..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In my opinion, admittedely I dont know anything about swinging, so feel free to correct me if im wrong!

But from what ive read from weeman, ser and ausbuilt, swinging is about 'getting off' on watching you partner fvck/play with other people, then in turn, them knowing you are getting off on it, get even more of the horn. It seems more about the pleasure and the watching than the sex itself, (though of course this is a great part of it!)

However op, it seems you dont particularly want this, you just want to fvck other people, and are using swinging as an excuse to do this.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@weeman is a legend and is my dream alter-ego in a parallel universe. In reality though, anybody tries to mount my missus, right hook instantly. Therefore, I wouldn't be the best at this swinging lark


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> she was crushed, and I was leaving.. but now she's not, we are better than ever because we have fixed the 1 problem that we BOTH had. I'm confusing any excuses whatsoever to justify anything.. iv been nothing but honest from the start.


Im only going off how it reads m8, im not having a go in the slightest.

It reads like there was no problem before you made one "Im a player, I need to play" so you have then brought it all up, and rightly so if you feel that badly about it, no point being unhappy if you arnt.

The problem is then placed infront of your missus, her being crushed, and dont forget with a wedding in the lurch, has now made a decision to keep things afloat by agreeing to your scenario?

The problem didnt exist before you brought it up, it really reads like there is an ultimatum to it all.

Would she have suggested swinging if you hadnt brought it up? Why havnt you talked about the sex life before? Why on earth would you get married if there is a major problem like this in the air? What affect will all scenario's have on the kids?

It really reads like this is a Ive struck gold moment that can only end in disaster, if she is really into it, then fair play I wish you both the world of luck. If not, you're in for a bad experience.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dave said:


> Im only going off how it reads m8, im not having a go in the slightest.
> 
> It reads like there was no problem before you made one "Im a player, I need to play" so you have then brought it all up, and rightly so if you feel that badly about it, no point being unhappy if you arnt.
> 
> ...


Agree with this, @Dave is the man of reason. Well summed up.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> In my opinion, admittedely I dont know anything about swinging, so feel free to correct me if im wrong!
> 
> But from what ive read from weeman, ser and ausbuilt, swinging is about 'getting off' on watching you partner fvck/play with other people, then in turn, them knowing you are getting off on it, get even more of the horn. It seems more about the pleasure and the watching than the sex itself, (though of course this is a great part of it!)
> 
> However op, it seems you dont particularly want this, you just want to fvck other people, and are using swinging as an excuse to do this.


sex is sex to me.. I don't care if it's next to or involving my Mrs or if it's alone with somebody else, we plan to do both. people set there own boundaries I guess. I'm not using anything as an excuse, I'm saying it exactly how it is. I want to **** other women, and she wants to **** other men and women. we will do whatever feels most comfortable I guess, we have to agree on everything or i don't think it will work, there's still gotta be rules I guess.. and boundaries not to cross. we are yet to discover what those are, so we will just see.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> that's because it's not, the relationship is absolutely perfect and I have everything that any man could ever want, and I am truly lucky, and probably ungrateful to have a woman like her in my life.
> 
> so ser what you are saying is that because it took us 2 years to be honest, her aswell, because she's felt exactly the same and had been suppressing it to.. that it's gonna be a disaster? well.. you may be right, but right now this is what we both want. neither of us want to break up, we both love eachother.. but we BOTH want to sleep with other people.
> 
> ...


Well, if this really is what you both want then you may be in with a chance.... but remember some`women will do absolutely anything to keep you when they love you, my ex when i was about 21 used to think i wanted girls with bigger tits so she'd sometimes get a friend involved who had bigger tits, in fact she ended up getting a boob job and losing weight as she knew i preferred thinner girls with bigger tits, did it keep me? Nope... did she really want me having sexual contact with her friends? I doubt it...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I do agree with @Dave on this too

Also I think you are playing a very dangerous and strenuous game the pair of you

However it's your life. A lot of the time I think I haven't fcked about enough, the fact is I have, but I am a male, and I want to fck different women daily

But I also want a future to be one that's not lonely


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> love your common sense and good advice here ser, ive said clearly in past about not agreeing with all this swigin malarky and casual hanky panky and still dont approve, but really like the advice you giving here, sounds like this lad isnt gonna listen cause hes just interested in himself end of story


We have been at that life for 13 years, it really isn't for most folk, and whilst we have had our ups and downs it wasn't due to that part of our life, we quickly cut it out to deal with 'real life' if there was any situ, there have been many times we took a break due to 'real life', the one time we didn't caused us to break up for a year. Having said that, i do find that i am more 'open' to understanding some situ's than some other people, because they just see it as unacceptable regardless of well, anything tbh:lol: I do appreciate he wants to still have 'fun'....but this sh1t is just gonna end in a whole lot of hurt. Just cause i live that life, doesn't mean that i think everyone should. am all for people pushing their own boundries, regardless of it involves other people or not, discovering more about themselves sexually...again, whether it involves others or not....finding excitement and having a more than 'normal, twice a week, same old same old' sex life. that doesn't mean that because of what *my* sexlife entails that i would expect others to do it too. I know you disapprove of my kind of lifestyle(as in, you wouldn't want to live it, or understand why i am happy with living it BUT everyone is different and has different wants and needs, it doesn't make someone who is different a bad person, as long as they aren't leaving a trail of destruction behind them!) If anything, i think that living a more open lifestyle, or at least accepting that other people do(and it doesn't make them 'bad') can educate others, from many view points...i am here telling him that MY lifestyle choice is a bad decision for his situ atm. I have known for a long time that you didn't approve but thought i would let YOU address it, your thoughts on it are non of my business, but i am glad you did bring it up and see past the 'what we do for fun' to see that there is more to us than 'just getting a [email protected]' 

Also, of course he isn't gonna listen...even though so many folk with experience of the hurt that will unfold have spoken out....he is thinking with his mini-him.... 



Milky said:


> OP,
> 
> From the start of this thread all any of us have wanted to do is help you make the right decisions mate. None if us want you to make the same stupid mistakes WE have made.
> 
> ...


Quite the opposite! he has repeatedly said how awesome his Mrs is, how she is a rock, how she stands by him....so he waits till such an important time, first xmas with the bairn, getting fittings for her wedding dress, thinking this is it...and says he wants to leave cause she isn't enough for him.

As for me and Bri, we have had really difficult times, many of you know we split for a year, not to do with swinging, but he found somewhere else to be, huge mistake on his part...and took for me to get my act back together and get on with my life(happily, without him) for him to realise what a mistake it was, it took him a while to 'win' me back, well that and the fact he nearly died for me to give him another chance cause whilst i knew i still loved him, i didn't want to be hurt again, the minute i thought he might not be here i was willing to give him a chance to make me trust him again. We always done well in times of stress in the past, babies born preemie, medical issues etc, the minute we weren't 'pulling together' to deal with things, it fell to bits. Yes, we did work it out, but it wasn't easy and took a long time, if it weren't for us both wanting the family unit and being willing to rebuild the relationship from scratch it would have failed, instantly discount 10 years from our 13 years together, cause the minute we split they were gone!

Unless the op is willing to have heart failure, if she builds her life up...she won't go back there, but there is where i make my point, he won't let her re-build her life, cause the fact that she would do anything for him is his safety net....(just going by what HE has posted, can dress it up how he likes, but the truth is glaring through and is fekkin nasty!)



IGotTekkers said:


> that's because it's not, the relationship is absolutely perfect and I have everything that any man could ever want, and I am truly lucky, and probably ungrateful to have a woman like her in my life.
> 
> so ser what you are saying is that because it took us 2 years to be honest, her aswell, because she's felt exactly the same and had been suppressing it to.. that it's gonna be a disaster? well.. you may be right, but right now this is what we both want. neither of us want to break up, we both love eachother.. but we BOTH want to sleep with other people.
> 
> ...


you refuse to see what is staring you in the face, it has been explained to you several times, i, myself have done it and stated that its hard to see the obvious when you are IN the situ. you reap what you sow, i REALLY hope this turns out ok, not for you, but for your Mrs, who is a good lass and has done NOTHING to deserve this. Ultimately, as i have stated SEVERAL times, this is a timebomb, you can bury your head in the sand and deny it, but i have seen this over and over(anyone with life experience is coming in and saying the same thing to you), you are creating a HORRIBLE situ and still, all you can think of is getting your end away....tbh, its a nasty trait to have, let alone display and try to justify



Dublin said:


> I have just been reading this. I am not trying to put you down or insult you this is my point of view only. You need to look at this from different peoples point of view. Very few relationships can sustain an open relationship, emotions and particularly jealousy will rule out in the end, especially in the female party.
> 
> If I was in this situation I would be devistated thinking I was getting married, just after having a baby to be told my fiancee wants to sleep with other women now. Personally Id leave you then and there and would not live with you. I wouldn't deny you access to your child either tho.
> 
> ...


indeed....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> she was crushed, and I was leaving.. but now she's not, we are better than ever because we have fixed the 1 problem that we BOTH had. I'm confusing any excuses whatsoever to justify anything.. iv been nothing but honest from the start.


No one is saying you are wrong for being honest!!!! What we are saying is that she is SO desperate to keep you and keep the family together that she will agree to anything, this will not, i repeat again, WILL NOT work, she is only agree'ing becuase you were gonna leave, she is trying to put across that she will put up with whatever it takes to make it work, and you are gonna crush her over and over. you are creating a really bad situ here mate, and if only you and her were paying the price i would happily leave you to it....but the bairns, both the step-sons and your daughter will be affected for life!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I must admit i loved swinging for years.

Every sunday i went to the park and once i tried it once i was hooked.

Im not 43 and my neigbours call me the oldest swinger in town.

THE END.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Why not live for others and not just for yourself, you might find it more rewarding than you think.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> oh hell yes! haha. who's dlck do I gotta suck for access?


 @Ashcrapper


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's a suggestion. If you honestly believe it's what she wants too, and, as you claim, you want to do the best for her and your kid, let the dust settle for a good few months and do nothing for now. As she has a 3-month old to look after chances are she won't have the time or energy for sexual athletics anyway. Once she's ready, let her go with someone else two or three times and then, if she is still happy with the idea of an open relationship, you start playing away as well.

One word of warning on a subject that hasn't already been labored to death. This whole notion that you can still have a great relationship with your daughter even if you and her mother split. Load of bollox. 99% of the time it doesn't work like that. At best, you get a cooperative mother who let's you have frequent access but you still miss so much of their life you can never have the same relationship as a live-at-home dad. Worst case scenario, the mother does everything she can to destroy any chance of a relationship and you are left with nothing but regrets. The younger the child is when the parents split, the less chance there is of the absent parent having a strong relationship with them. You leave her mother when she is a few months old and it's almost certain you will be no more than a peripheral part of her life.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I stopped bothering with this Yesterday as it became clear it was pointless..

A major problem one day, girlfriend crushed blah blah then all sorted and all parties hidden secret fantasies rvealed and lifes great again the next. Give me a break. I can watch this on jezza kyle.

What was even the point sticking this on the internet. Seems to me that nobodies views/oponions/experience are getting took on board anyway.

I'll just wait for the follow up thread :laugh:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

" We tried swinging once or twice & she's now living with another man, my daughter has started calling him Dad, ffs. What can I do?"

I truly hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> I must admit i loved swinging for years.
> 
> Every sunday i went to the park and once i tried it once i was hooked.
> 
> ...


You just had to didnt you :no:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> @weeman is a legend and is my dream alter-ego in a parallel universe. In reality though, anybody tries to mount my missus, right hook instantly. Therefore, I wouldn't be the best at this swinging lark


Fking LOL ! No mate, I think you'd struggle for a repeat invite to parties ! Lol (I'd be exactly the same though lol)


----------



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

He needs all u lot stop trying go about it lightly and just tell him grow the fuk up and stop being a **** Fukin therapy group this or what thought it were about training!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Allyb said:


> He needs all u lot stop trying go about it lightly and just tell him grow the fuk up and stop being a **** Fukin therapy group this or what thought it were about training!


It's in Gen Con, he's a decent bloke & we're trying to ensure he doesn't make a big mistake.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree. Why not just wait a few months/until the baby is a year old. Then let her go first, introduce another man into the bedroom and see how you get on,

Your baby is 4 months old. As in that big head came out that little place that you want to put your penis in a lot.

Let her go first see how you both like it. Iv done open relationships and loved it. Some can some can't.

Of course she was agreeing. She was on cloud 9. She'd done everything right had kids with a man she loves and was bout to get married. She's told all her friends all her family and now she faces being a single mum

If she's apparently so up for it why did it take an ultimatum for her to suddenly realise it. And it was an ultimatum, I NEED to sleep with other women is an ultimatum.

If you have always felt this way why is it only overpowering when you have a 4 months old kid that's Fking rediculous


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> It's actually taken me 3 days to write this thread. I was gonna leave it but seeing as I don't actually have any real friends in real life I don't have anyone to talk to about this so I don't really have much choice.
> 
> as most of you know I was happily engaged, weddings booked and paid for for the 12th of march.. so in like 11 weeks time. iv been with her for almost 2 years and have a 16 week old girl together. our relationship is fantastic, she's the first person ever in my life to show me true love, she really does wholeheartedly love me, even when I'm a proper cvnt. she gives me security, safety, anything I want, and I can trust her completely 10000%, she is also banging and takes it up the back road (videos available for when I'm a gold member  ) all sounds perfect right? well this week I left her. I just told her I can't be with her anymore and I need to be single. for the past year or so iv been looking another girls.. I did very well at keeping the urges at bay, but I can't do it.. I'm a player, and I need to play. I don't want to lie to her and just be another cheating **** so I told her. there were a few other reasons too but this one is the most relevant iv come to discover. iv never seen so much devastation. the grief she is going through is pretty bad, last week she thought she was about to marry the man of her dreams who she is madly in love with and iv crushed it all in seconds. I'm ****ed with guilt.. truely ****ed. I'm on week 10 or 11 of what's meant to be a long intense cycle, iv now not been to the gym in 8 days, for the past week iv been eating maybe around 500-1000 calories per day from the odd packet of crisps and iv drunk a whole **** ton of beer. iv been going out and getting bladered by myself (no friends remember) and laying in bed puking for the times between. iv not jabbed since last week.. might just go to trt till I sort myself out, might just not do anything at all. iv already lost a fair bit of weight this week.
> 
> ...


soke a few joints pall and chill out dude !! - wont seem as bad - will also cut down the need for long stories :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gonna close this thread now, its christmas day and the OP has probably had enough lecturing to last a life time.

Merry christmas tekkers, hope you have a great christmas mate and if you want me to re open the htread drop me a line, no problem at all

:thumbup1:


----------

